# Quest for Size - Powered by MuscleXcess



## Incredible Bulk

*Intro*

For the new readers of my journal's, welcome!! Keep your hands inside the roller coaster at all times and don't forget to screeeeeam, this is going to be one hell of a ride!

I have competing for 3 years rising up from the novice ranks to now mixing it up with the big guys of then UKBFF.

x


----------



## olliel

first in subbed


----------



## Galaxy

Subbed mate, awesome physique :thumb:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Will be watching with interest mate


----------



## Hotdog147

Looking awesome mate, subbed

Best of luck with everything :thumb:


----------



## kingdale

Subbed looking good, how tall are you?


----------



## Queenie

Great intro  in it for the long haul baby 

No need for me to wish u good luck... You're making your own x


----------



## sutmae

You are quite large (no ****!)


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Good luck bud show them how it's done you should get your Third 1st place with the hard effort/dedication you put in


----------



## Suprakill4

Best of luck with this. With the sponsors and coach, will be hard forvyounto go wrong cos clearly already have the mental attitude to succeed in this sport.


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Gary, in for the ride as always mate... congrats on the sponsorship and the brits... looked freaking awesome on the stage mate...


----------



## RACK

IN.......... as always bruvva!


----------



## Ben_Dover

In again 

Looking forward to the journey, whats the goal weight-wise ?


----------



## Sambuca

I'm in :-D


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers everyone! UKM will only let me multiquote so many so bear with me 

LIL-SCOOB: Kind words mate, thank you, I am always aiming for numero uno spot!!

SUTME: LMAO, some ****? ok, no ****...srs...

Queenie - Cheers babe, with H's training and your home cooking its all goood 

King dale - I'm 5ft 9 mate 



Suprakill4 said:


> Best of luck with this. With the sponsors and coach, will be hard forvyounto go wrong cos clearly already have the mental attitude to succeed in this sport.


cheers supra! Big H places the dots on the paper, its up to me to connect them and follow through with his advices (pumping iron joke lol).

I am proud to have Big H in my corner.



Greyphantom said:


> Hey Gary, in for the ride as always mate... congrats on the sponsorship and the brits... looked freaking awesome on the stage mate...


Thank you ozzy! 

Look forward to meeting up at some point, you down for the portsmouth show again with Kate?



RACK said:


> IN.......... as always bruvva!


Damn diggidy brother!!! 



Ben_Dover said:


> In again
> 
> Looking forward to the journey, whats the goal weight-wise ?


No numerical goal, just add as much that is physically possible in the time frame...AND MORE


----------



## Fluffchucker

Get up ya Handsome bugger!!!!

Will be keeping tabs on ye!!! I'm liking the diet mate, smash that protein in!!!

From little acorns comes 'The Pompey Oak'....


----------



## defdaz

Subbed. Get to it Aaron, can't wait to see your progress over the next 12 months.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I like that...'Pompey Oak' 

OK, last nights workout was the start of the 2013 offseason, the starting line pistol firing off in my head!

It could only start off with one workout, BAAAAACK!!!

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

42KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

BENT ROWS

120KG - 10 REPS

130KG - 8 REPS

130KG - 8 REPS

130KG - 8 REPS

UNDERHAND BB ROWS

100KG - 10 REPS

100KG - 10 REPS

DY ISO-ROWS

60KG (EACH SIDE) - 10 REPS

65KG - 10 REPS

65KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

91KG - 10 REPS

91KG - 10 REPS

84KG - 10 REPS

LOW PULLEY ROWS

91KG - 10 REPS

91KG - 10 REPS

91KG - 10 REPS ---> 83KG - 10 REPS

Pumped to high heaven and back, used a single scoop of H-bomb which gave a good buzz and uplift during my workout and no 'drop off a cliff' come down lol.

This morning its business as usual, cardio followed by abs.

30mins offseason cross trainer

AB crunch machine x 3 sets

Rope crunches x 3 sets

weights a watery 104kg yesterday post holiday.... this morning 102.7kg, aiming to get it back under 100kg this week.


----------



## just-that-ek

Good luck, looked good at the gym last night (no ****) plus was to scared to talk to you aswel haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just-that-ek said:


> Good luck, looked good at the gym last night (no ****) plus was to scared to talk to you aswel haha


ahh you nobber, come say hi next time lol... I dont bite, its not dieting time any more 

----------------

Chest

INCLINE SMITH

140KG - 6 REPS

130KG - 6 REPS + 1

130KG - 5 REPS + 2

120KG - 5 REPS + 1

Not too far off previous bulk weights and 1st workout in off rebound!

FLAT DB PRESS

55KG - 6 REPS + 2

50KG - 6 REPS + 1

45KG - 8 REPS

DB FLYS

34KG - 9 REPS

34KG - 8 REPS

34KG - 8 REPS

CABLE X-OVERS

41KG - 10 REPS

41KG - 10 REPS

41KG - 10 REPS

Out goes the machine press, in comes the dumbbells.... always grew well off the heavy free weights and back to basics time.

Smith allows me to tinker with 2.5kg plates etc so will always be in

Might add in dips to replace crossovers and have flys as a last exercise.

Chest was PUMPED!!! carrying full vascularity still and looking full and thick.

Used the MuscleXcess creatine X6 for the first time, 6 blends of creatine and in a tasty berry flavour. Allowed me to put in the ultimate glutamine as well which is unflavoured for a triple pre-workout hit as i had a scoop of H-bomb on top.

Energised is one to put it lol!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Does Harold not structure your training mate?


----------



## just-that-ek

Incredible Bulk said:


> ahh you nobber, come say hi next time lol... I dont bite, its not dieting time any more


Lol will do then


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Suprakill4 said:


> Does Harold not structure your training mate?


For back yes, for other areas I have control.



lee_ said:


> Aaron, good to see you moving onwards and upwards!
> 
> I've been following your progress for a good few years and watched you develop into a beast! When I moved to Portsmouth (Southsea) I searched the forums for a good gym to go too and found out about you starting out at Lougars and I joined on the basis of what you and a few others wrote about the place. I've been getting advice from Ian but Tim spent most of the time there training me, I consider Tim a good friend.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to say good luck and I will be following your progress with interest.
> 
> Lee


So good to read posts like that, Ian is a great bloke and i learnt a lot from him. I keep meaning to pop in to see him! Last time he saw me i was 15 years old ha ha ha

I hope you can take something from this journo like my previous ones


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs:

HAMMER STRENGTH SQUAT

160KG - 15 REPS

160KG - 15 REPS

140KG - 15 REPS

LEG EXTENSIONS

9 PLATES - 10 REPS

9 PLATES - 10 REPS

8 PLATES - 10 REPS

PAUSE AT CONTRACTION, SLOW NEGATIVE

HAM CURLS

9 PLATES - 10 REPS

9 PLATES - 10 REPS

9 PLATES - 10 REPS

9 PLATES - 10 REPS

1 SECOND CONTRACTION, 3 SECOND NEGATIVE

GLUTE HAM RAISES

12 REPS

10 REPS

10 REPS

STANDING CALVE RAISES

150KG - 10 REPS

150KG - 10 REPS

140KG - 10 REPS

3 SECOND CONTRACTION, 5 SECOND NEGATIVE

LEG PRESS TOE RAISES

120KG - 30 REPS

120KG - 30 REPS

(GAG......)

SITTING CALVE RAISES

40KG -20 REPS

20KG -20 REPS

0KG - 20 REPS

Burn baby burn!!!! Awesome 1st leg session of the offseason.

Training partner of the day thought so too, good to see fresh training partners rushing to the toilet to be sick after the 2nd set of squats lol. But he did extremely well, didnt moan, just cracked on with it


----------



## dipdabs

Just seen this, subbed again 

Wishing u all the best with this and a massive congratulations on the sponsorship!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers kay!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

This morning was 30mins incline treadmill with abs after

INCLINE CRUNCHES X 4

LEG RAISES X 4

MACHINE CRUNCHES X 4

-----------------

This afternoon - Arms

DB CURLS

30KG - 10 REPS

32KG - 10 REPS

34KG - 10 REPS

EZ CURLS

70KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 12 REPS

50KG - 20 REPS

DB PREACHERS

14KG - 10 REPS X 2

12KG - 10 REPS X 1

(No rest)

SKULLS

50KG - 12 REPS

60KG - 12 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

53KG - 10 REPS

59KG - 10 REPS

53KG - 10 REPS

BENCH DIPS

20 REPS

20 REPS

Tried muscleXcess' 1-Evolution GH Colossus all-in-one shake today for a pre-workout supp in strawberry flavour.

You can barely feel the fine oats in the shake, no lumping/clumping and doesnt clog a shaker like many do with oats in the powder.

Its packed with goodies such as HMB, creatine, Beta-Alanine, Aspartic acid, Avena Sativa (10:1 Extract), L-Glycine, BCAA's (4:1:1 Ratio)...plus many more

With that all said and done, i was feeling the tingles from the Beta-Alanine and had a great buzz through my workout!


----------



## defdaz

Facking good weights you are shifting on arms mate, props.


----------



## Greyphantom

Incredible Bulk said:


> Thank you ozzy!
> 
> Look forward to meeting up at some point, you down for the portsmouth show again with Kate?


lol... yeah would be awesome to meet up again mate... will prob be down there buddy, havent chatted with Kate about it yet but pretty sure she will be coming too... was talking with her about fibo too... now that would be awesome...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

BRING ON FIBO!!!! lol


----------



## Cutandjacked

Really good journal mate... Do u train @ city gym?!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cutandjacked said:


> Really good journal mate... Do u train @ city gym?!


Cheers mate.

Noooo I train at Fratton gym around the corner.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

30 mins cardio followed by abs.

incline crunches x 4 (100 reps total)

cable crunches x 4

BACK: PM

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

49KG - 10 REPS

49KG - 10 REPS

49KG - 10 REPS

BENT BB ROWS

140KG - 6 REPS

150KG - 8 REPS

150KG - 8 REPS

150KG - 7 REPS --> 140KG - 3 REPS --> 130KG - 3 REPS --> 120KG - 6 REPS --> 100KG - 8 REPS

1 ARM ISO ROWS

70KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

98KG - 10 REPS

91KG - 10 REPS

84KG - 10 REPS

DB ROWS

72.5KG - 6 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS


----------



## Queenie

Trying to contain excitement...

... Failing miserably


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lee_ said:


> Heh my car broke down next to the big yellow storage place one day! :laugh:
> 
> I'm told its a pretty good place to train but small.


welcome to gyms in portsmouth lol.

Its bigger than city gym as we have an upstairs for cardio and downstairs for weights, showers installed this week too for the smelly buggers ha ha.

try it out, say to the person on reception that i sent you and first session is free, £25 a month for a 6 month full-peak membership too



RXQueenie said:


> Trying to contain excitement...
> 
> ... Failing miserably












-----------------

OK, Preparing for a job interview tomorrow, so picked suit up from the tailors and it looks the nuts after bringing in the waist by a country mile on a 52" jacket lol. Shoes polished, shirt ironed...cufflinks matched with tie.

I HATE WEARING A SUIT but needs must...urrghh...

Oh and a hair cut, mowhawk is gone, now a jar head lol... conservative until i feel i can unleash it again in a workplace 

40mins AM cardio outside, blood freezing but wore my X2X hoody so felt pretty damn toastie


----------



## Queenie

I cannot believe u haven't posted the pink hoodie up here!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

the female hoodies have just launched in the USA, waiting for them to come over to the UK shores now 

Until then we (X2X) have a range of vests for female trainers available in the UK

http://x2xclothing.co.uk/womens-x2x-clothing


----------



## biglbs

Subbage now i know it is here mate


----------



## CJ

How did interview go bud ?


----------



## Queenie

CJ said:


> How did interview go bud ?


(It's tomorrow  )


----------



## onthebuild

Subbed, good luck mate


----------



## CJ

RXQueenie said:


> (It's tomorrow  )


:banghead:

All the best for today


----------



## biglbs

Good luck today Aaron.


----------



## JANIKvonD

how the fek did i miss this! sub'd. & good luck today mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers all! job interview went well, no play the waiting game lol...

Yesterdays chest session:

INCLINE SMITH

140KG - 7 REPS + 1

140KG - 4 REPS + 2

130KG - 5 REPS + 2

120KG - 5 REPS + 2

FLAT DB PRESS

50KG - 8 REPS + 2

50KG - 6 REPS + 2

45KG - 8 REPS + 1

DB FLYS

34KG - 8 REPS

34KG - 8 REPS

32KG - 8 REPS

DIPS

8 REPS

6 REPS

CABLE CROSSOVERS

41KG - 8 REPS

35KG - 10 REPS

29KG - 10 REPS

AM CARDIO FOR 40 MINS...

Had a job interview today so all suited and booted, royal pain suits are but looked pretty damn dapper lol.

Now to keep the ball rolling and find some more work options!


----------



## Queenie

So tempted to post 'suited and booted' pic


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> So tempted to post 'suited and booted' pic


lol get it up


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> lol get it up


Yes!


----------



## Queenie

Lol peer pressure!!

He scrubs up well - v handsome 



Just don't look at my attempt at decorating in the background


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> Lol peer pressure!!
> 
> He scrubs up well - v handsome
> 
> View attachment 100165
> 
> 
> Just don't look at my attempt at decorating in the background


very dapper lol :thumb: hope ya get it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Lol peer pressure!!
> 
> He scrubs up well - v handsome
> 
> View attachment 100165
> 
> 
> Just don't look at my attempt at decorating in the background


ha ha, my moon face 

Rebound tastic!!!

thanks for the job support all, fingers crossed! Queenie hopes i get the job as i will be closer to her but truth is she just wants it every night. (cooking) 

Legs tonight!

HAMMER STRENGTH SQUATS

180KG - 15 REPS

180KG - 15 REPS

240KG - 6 REPS

Maxed out the plate pins with the last set, lovely sight to behold with 6 plates either side lol.

LEG EXTENSIONS

9 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

9 PLATES - 10 REPS

LYING HAM CURLS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

LEG PRESS CALVE RAISES

160KG - 10 REPS

200KG - 10 REPS

240KG - 10 REPS

240KG - 10 REPS

SITTING CALVE RAISES

30KG - 20 REPS

25KG - 8 REPS

20KG - 8 REPS

15KG - 8 REPS

10KG - 8 REPS

Non stop no rest


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Lol peer pressure!!
> 
> He scrubs up well - v handsome
> 
> View attachment 100165
> 
> 
> Just don't look at my attempt at decorating in the background


ha ha, my moon face 

Rebound tastic!!!

thanks for the job support all, fingers crossed! Queenie hopes i get the job as i will be closer to her but truth is she just wants it every night. (cooking) 

Legs tonight!

HAMMER STRENGTH SQUATS

180KG - 15 REPS

180KG - 15 REPS

240KG - 6 REPS

Maxed out the plate pins with the last set, lovely sight to behold with 6 plates either side lol.

LEG EXTENSIONS

9 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

9 PLATES - 10 REPS

LYING HAM CURLS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

LEG PRESS CALVE RAISES

160KG - 10 REPS

200KG - 10 REPS

240KG - 10 REPS

240KG - 10 REPS

SITTING CALVE RAISES

30KG - 20 REPS

25KG - 8 REPS

20KG - 8 REPS

15KG - 8 REPS

10KG - 8 REPS

Non stop no rest


----------



## biglbs

LOOK AT YOU Off to a posh meal now?,Q earny it for posting:cool2:?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

biglbs said:


> LOOK AT YOU Off to a posh meal now?,Q earny it for posting:cool2:?


Ahhh Q is dieting hard up until xmas but if she's good i will cook her my thai curry as she loves that 

Its pretty low calorie as i make it from scratch and carbs are minimal.

30 mins cardio this morning, had a cheat meal last night but seem to have a world of guilt attached to it.

I ordered a pizza, garlic bread, ice cream and chicken dippers and ended up giving hlaf of it all to my dad (again).

I just dont pig out like i use to!


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Ahhh Q is dieting hard up until xmas but if she's good i will cook her my thai curry as she loves that
> 
> Its pretty low calorie as i make it from scratch and carbs are minimal.
> 
> 30 mins cardio this morning, had a cheat meal last night but seem to have a world of guilt attached to it.
> 
> I ordered a pizza, garlic bread, ice cream and chicken dippers and ended up giving hlaf of it all to my dad (again).
> 
> I just dont pig out like i use to!


Hay that sounds nice,i am the same love cooking up a storm,so good for you done correctly too.

You can even make pizza with cauliflower bases i read ages back,good for keto style diet.


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> Ahhh Q is dieting hard up until xmas but if she's good i will cook her my thai curry as she loves that
> 
> Its pretty low calorie as i make it from scratch and carbs are minimal.
> 
> 30 mins cardio this morning, had a cheat meal last night but seem to have a world of guilt attached to it.
> 
> I ordered a pizza, garlic bread, ice cream and chicken dippers and ended up giving hlaf of it all to my dad (again).
> 
> I just dont pig out like i use to!


Wtaf?? Cheat meal?? You should have called me and I would have talked u out of it 

Thai curry booked in for 2 weeks time lol. Can't wait xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm allowed cheats Q lol, i just wont have them in front of you 

Talk me out of it?? PAAAH!!!! LMAO


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'm allowed cheats Q lol, i just wont have them in front of you
> 
> Talk me out of it?? PAAAH!!!! LMAO


You're too good to me


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I am but you have your moments too heh heh  *cheeky grin*

------------------

Delts

OH HAMMER STRENGTH PRESS

60KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 8 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

DB LATERALS

20KG - 10 REPS X 3

CABLE LATERALS

3 PLATES X 10 REPS X 3

UPRIGHT ROWS

50KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS

REAR PECK DECK

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

FACEPULLS

53KG - 10 REPS

65KG - 10 REPS

65KG - 10 REPS

BB SHRUGS

180KG - 10 REPS

180KG - 10 REPS

200KG - 10 REPS

Joints still feel like cement mixers but getting better the further i move into offseason.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Arms

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

59KG - 10 REPS

59KG - 10 REPS

59KG - 10 REPS

53KG - 10 REPS

DIPS

10KG - 12 REPS

10KG - 10 REPS

10KG - 8 REPS

SKULLS

50KG - 14 REPS

50KG - 12 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS

Lighter than last week as my left wrist is BANGIN, feels like either arthritis or carpal tunnel.

EZ CURLS

50KG - 8 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

DB HAMMER CURLS

26KG - 12 REPS

26KG - 12 REPS

26KG - 12 REPS

DB CONCENTRATION CURLS

12KG - 10 REPS X 6 SETS (non stop)

Went out the house last night for a lads night, something i havent done in so long.

T-bone 15oz steak with chips + 2 desserts and then a few drinks in the pub...followed by snacks and poker.

Great night but rolled in at 3am lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Arms

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

59KG - 10 REPS

59KG - 10 REPS

59KG - 10 REPS

53KG - 10 REPS

DIPS

10KG - 12 REPS

10KG - 10 REPS

10KG - 8 REPS

SKULLS

50KG - 14 REPS

50KG - 12 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS

Lighter than last week as my left wrist is BANGIN, feels like either arthritis or carpal tunnel.

EZ CURLS

50KG - 8 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

DB HAMMER CURLS

26KG - 12 REPS

26KG - 12 REPS

26KG - 12 REPS

DB CONCENTRATION CURLS

12KG - 10 REPS X 6 SETS (non stop)

Went out the house last night for a lads night, something i havent done in so long.

T-bone 15oz steak with chips + 2 desserts and then a few drinks in the pub...followed by snacks and poker.

Great night but rolled in at 3am lol


----------



## cas

In for the ride


----------



## Cutandjacked

Incredible Bulk said:


> Arms
> 
> TRI-PUSHDOWNS
> 
> 59KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 59KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 59KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 53KG - 10 REPS
> 
> DIPS
> 
> 10KG - 12 REPS
> 
> 10KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 10KG - 8 REPS
> 
> SKULLS
> 
> 50KG - 14 REPS
> 
> 50KG - 12 REPS
> 
> 50KG - 10 REPS
> 
> Lighter than last week as my left wrist is BANGIN, feels like either arthritis or carpal tunnel.
> 
> EZ CURLS
> 
> 50KG - 8 REPS
> 
> 60KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 60KG - 10 REPS
> 
> DB HAMMER CURLS
> 
> 26KG - 12 REPS
> 
> 26KG - 12 REPS
> 
> 26KG - 12 REPS
> 
> DB CONCENTRATION CURLS
> 
> 12KG - 10 REPS X 6 SETS (non stop)
> 
> Went out the house last night for a lads night, something i havent done in so long.
> 
> T-bone 15oz steak with chips + 2 desserts and then a few drinks in the pub...followed by snacks and poker.
> 
> Great night but rolled in at 3am lol


Sounds good mate, sucks bout the wrist pain though! Subbed on this journal


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers for coming in people 

support means a lot


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers for coming in people 

support means a lot


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

As with all your journals subbed!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers bud, good to see you in here!

Chest:

FLAT DB PRESS

60KG - 13 REPS

60KG - 7 REPS*

60KG - 8 REPS

*flake of the DB coating came off and landed in my eye...bailed set early

INCLINE SMITH

100KG - 6 REPS + 2

90KG - 8 REPS + 2

80KG - 6 REPS + 2

80KG - 6 REPS --> 70KG ---> 60KG

PECK DECK

14 PLATES - 10 REPS

14 PLATES - 10 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

CABLE CROSSOVERS

36KG - 10 REPS

36KG - 10 REPS

29KG - 10 REPS


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> I am but you have your moments too heh heh  *cheeky grin*
> 
> ------------------
> 
> Delts
> 
> OH HAMMER STRENGTH PRESS
> 
> 60KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 70KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 70KG - 8 REPS
> 
> 60KG - 10 REPS
> 
> DB LATERALS
> 
> 20KG - 10 REPS X 3
> 
> CABLE LATERALS
> 
> 3 PLATES X 10 REPS X 3
> 
> UPRIGHT ROWS
> 
> 50KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 60KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 50KG - 10 REPS
> 
> REAR PECK DECK
> 
> 11 PLATES - 10 REPS
> 
> 12 PLATES - 10 REPS
> 
> 13 PLATES - 10 REPS
> 
> FACEPULLS
> 
> 53KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 65KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 65KG - 10 REPS
> 
> BB SHRUGS
> 
> 180KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 180KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 200KG - 10 REPS
> 
> Joints still feel like cement mixers but getting better the further i move into offseason.


two words good /work


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cardio was hard this morning! shin pumps were too bad at the 10 min mark on incline treadmill so replaced with the cross trainer where my calves pumped up instead lol.

30 MINS CARDIO

+

WEIGHT AB CRUNCHES X 4

ROPE CRUNCHES X 4


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Baaaaack:

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

56KG - 10 REPS

56KG - 10 REPS

49KG - 10 REPS

BENT ROWS

155KG - 7 REPS + 1*

140KG - 7 REPS + 3*

140KG - 7 REPS + 3*

*Less strict form

1 ARM ISO ROWS

75KG - 8 REPS

75KG - 8 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

91KG - 10 REPS

98KG - 10 REPS

91KG - 10 REPS

DB ROWS

72.5KG - 6 REPS

65KG - 10 REPS

65KG - 10 REPS

Bent rows felt heavy as foook, great session though!!!


----------



## flinty90

ok you got me lol... good work so far. will try and keep questions to a minimum for your ratiness pmsl... and i asked you a while back about your clothing line and where i could see some designs but you never answered x


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> ok you got me lol... good work so far. will try and keep questions to a minimum for your ratiness pmsl... and i asked you a while back about your clothing line and where i could see some designs but you never answered x


Fatty put a link up on his first post flinty


----------



## luther1

Btw,some fcuking heavy weights being used in here


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Btw,some fcuking heavy weights being used in here


you think your fcukin iphone is heavy lol..


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> you think your fcukin iphone is heavy lol..


It is compared to my wallet


----------



## flinty90

i love the camo burnout tee on the site.. whats sizing like IB ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey flinters, i'd go for 2xl for you mate.

I wear the 2xl and you are a large chunk of a dude as well

cheers luther!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Tonights leg session!

HAMMER STRENGTH SQUAT

240KG - 15 REPS (PB MOTHER FCKERS!)

240KG - 7 REPS

240KG - 6 REPS

LEG EXTENSIONS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

HAM CURLS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

STANDING CALVE RAISES

4 SETS X FAILURE

LEG PRESS CALVE RAISES

160KG X 4 SETS X FAILURE


----------



## Queenie

Well done on the pb babe!! Saving video to watch later  xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Thank you 

Shoulders n traps tonight, might as well carry on the videos eh?

AM CARDIO - 30MINS CROSSTRAINER

ABS:

WEIGHTED CRUNCHES X 4

ROPE CRUNCHES X 4


----------



## Suprakill4

Videos are really good mate keep em coming!

Calves look huge.


----------



## mal

saw your squat vid on tm,if you ever get tired of bb,you should try your hand at strongman or pl.


----------



## defdaz

Love the video mate, awesome. Looking great!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers guys! another video on its way tonight 

DELTS N TRAPS

DB SEATED PRESS

55KG - 9 REPS + 1

55KG - 5 REPS + 1

50KG - 6 REPS + 2

DB LATERALS (of doooom)

12-14-16KG - 50 REPS

10-12-14KG - 50 REPS

REAR DELT PEC DECK

13 PLATES - 12 REPS

13 PLATES - 12 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

UPRIGHT SMITH ROWS

50KG - 11 REPS

55KG - 10 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS

BB SHRUGS

140KG - 10 REPS

200KG - 10 REPS

200KG - 10 REPS

Done!!! DELTS WERE FRIED!!!!

All on camera, youtube takes a while to upload for HD so will be here later on


----------



## Incredible Bulk




----------



## baggsy1436114680

great work, keep the vids coming


----------



## flinty90

great vid mate, on your side lateral raises though (just an observation) i can see your arms coming further forward "in front of your chest" the tireder you get !!

also have your hands more to rear of dumbell and when at top of movent slightly titlt hands as if your tipping out jugs of water ...

a couple of tips bigbear shown me mate and it made a big difference...

like i say just an observation and maybe a bit of a change now and again bro..

love the vides though keep em coming X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yup, as said mate in the vid, as i tire the form slips! its a 50 rep set lol 

I'll pass on the water jug, been reading about that since the days of arnolds encyclopedia and i cannot fathom how a wrist twist at the end in the final 5-10% of the movement changes what is a simple up and down lateral 

Not being moody before you get annoyed lol, i love training discussion.

Just see a lot of tweaks and twerks that essentially just jazz up what is a simple movement.

Training is hard enough keeping form strict without over complicating things


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Arms

Tri push downs

63kg - 10 reps x 3

Skulls

50kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps x 2

Rope overhead extensions

35kg - 12 reps x 3 sets

Ez curls

50kg x 10 reps x 3

Db curls

22kg 20kg 18kg x failure x 2

Weight is now 110kg


----------



## JANIKvonD

happy saturday big boy :thumbup1: weight is shooting up!


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> great vid mate, on your side lateral raises though (just an observation) i can see your arms coming further forward "in front of your chest" the tireder you get !!
> 
> also have your hands more to rear of dumbell and when at top of movent slightly titlt hands as if your tipping out jugs of water ...
> 
> a couple of tips bigbear shown me mate and it made a big difference...
> 
> like i say just an observation and maybe a bit of a change now and again bro..
> 
> love the vides though keep em coming X


TBF I think for us mere mortals the stricter the better but for an advanced BB who already has a good MM connection with delts extending the set by loosening form up just allows him to push that much further. I think with laterals using cheat reps and drop sets is a perfect way of going beyond failure...

Vids are really interesting to see aswell Aaron thanks for sharing still looking lean too, do you have a weight goal or the bigger the better??  Cant remeber what did you weigh in at finals??


----------



## Queenie

Thank u for yesterday... My knight in shining armour


----------



## Incredible Bulk

JANIKvonD said:


> happy saturday big boy :thumbup1: weight is shooting up!


like a rocket mate!!! wooooooosh!!! 

All the best to you bud



Bad Alan said:


> TBF I think for us mere mortals the stricter the better but for an advanced BB who already has a good MM connection with delts extending the set by loosening form up just allows him to push that much further. I think with laterals using cheat reps and drop sets is a perfect way of going beyond failure...
> 
> Vids are really interesting to see aswell Aaron thanks for sharing still looking lean too, do you have a weight goal or the bigger the better??  Cant remeber what did you weigh in at finals??


Thanks for the post alan, nice reading 

I agree, i dont have an issue with the MM connection and to be fair, stick to my point about weird twists of the wrist adding little to what is a simple up and down movement 

Weight goal = huuuuuge, aiming for 115-120kg really....

weighed 96kg at the finals, need a massive push this offseason as i dont want to be a "5% better" person, no point, i might as well sit at home than see another round of callouts without my name in.

MASS MASS MASS!



RXQueenie said:


> Thank u for yesterday... My knight in shining armour


Thank god for racist Samaritans that is all i will say!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> Thank u for yesterday... My knight in shining armour


cmon then...who did he murder?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Myself nearly while walking along the M25 with a petrol can in one hand lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Incredible Bulk said:


> Myself nearly while walking along the M25 with a petrol can in one hand lol


haha...ahh gutting, i used to have an old escort run about with a dodgy gauge....cvnt caught me out a few times!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

JANIKvonD said:


> haha...ahh gutting, i used to have an old escort run about with a dodgy gauge....cvnt caught me out a few times!


same issue, 1/4 of a tank left and bluuuurrrrrrr.... dead!



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> How do you intend to get your weight up to 115-120kg?
> 
> I know this bodybuilding game inside out and the general response is `Oh I will eat more chicken, etc` but your off season diet this time around has similar macros to the one last off season so we know it isn`t really diet related - Doiet can only take us so far anyway without an increase of AAS. Also through my years of experience adding a few hundred calories doesnt substantially change a guys physique very much in a 12 month period.
> 
> So this leaves us thinking well maybe its down to training.. However your training is almost a replica of last off season, i.e. nothing has changed - sets, reps and exercises are very similar.
> 
> So what could it be? AAS... You must have upped this somewhat and added in other substances? Is this right?
> 
> I know a couple of American guys who turned pro and they stated clearly that in their first year of turning pro they had to `substantially increase their AAS/HGH intake` to be competitive. They were honest. Many are not.
> 
> Good luck.


i do not discuss AAS bud

I know some feel/act like i p1ssed on their kids at xmas when i say it as they are 'deprived' of knowing everything but its where i draw the line 

If you know everything then there is little to gain from asking?


----------



## JANIKvonD

tbh i agree with massivemonster, i mean training and diet is generally the same for most competative BBers no? how much further u take it must be based on the levels of ASS/GH/slin etc ur willing to pump in? i read a good link from aus where BigA was going off on 1 about this..basically- more protein + massive amounts of gear = more muscle.

^ not that im asking mate....just thinking out load lol


----------



## onthebuild

Everyone reacts differently to gear though, some get massive gains from deca, whilst some get average. Same goes with most compounds.

I think its quite a good thing not to share that kind of information if your at the level IB is, because it stops the morons thinking "if I take 'x' grams of test and another 'x' gram of tren, I'll look like that."


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> same issue, 1/4 of a tank left and bluuuurrrrrrr.... dead!
> 
> i do not discuss AAS bud
> 
> I know some feel/act like i p1ssed on their kids at xmas when i say it as they are 'deprived' of knowing everything but its where i draw the line
> 
> If you know everything then there is little to gain from asking?


But your a scummy natty buddy,i have heard that is true,,,


----------



## Incredible Bulk

onthebuild said:


> I think its quite a good thing not to share that kind of information if your at the level IB is, because it stops the morons thinking "if I take 'x' grams of test and another 'x' gram of tren, I'll look like that."


some think it is that easy though, more in does not = more results out

father time is the biggest factor, some want it all now now now, they forget those who have got the size have been training a hell of a long time


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> tbh i agree with massivemonster,* i mean training and diet is generally the same for most **competative **BBers* no? how much further u take it must be based on the levels of ASS/GH/slin etc ur willing to pump in? i read a good link from aus where BigA was going off on 1 about this..basically- more protein + massive amounts of gear = more muscle.
> 
> ^ not that im asking mate....just thinking out load lol


just thought id highlite this part so im not confusing folk thinking im refering to the usuall gym goer. im talking high level BB competitors


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Tonights chest n tricep session:

FLAT DB PRESS

72.5KG - 9 REPS

72.5KG - 7 REPS + 1

60KG - 8 REPS + 2

60KG - 7 REPS + 2

INCLINE SMITH

100KG - 8 REPS

100KG - 7 REPS + 1

100KG - 6 REPS + 2

100KG - 6 REPS + 1

DIPS

10KG - 9 REPS

BW - 10 REPS

Dropped due to not nice feeling in right shoulder

PECK DECK

STACK - 10 REPS

STACK - 10 REPS

CABLE CROSS OVERS

37KG - 10 REPS

37KG - 10 REPS

37KG - 10 REPS

FRENCH PRESS

30KG - 12 REPS

30KG - 10 REPS

30KG - 8 REPS

DEAD STOP CLOSE GRIP BENCH

60KG - FAILURE

60KG - FAILURE

50KG - FAILURE

Saftey pins added on smith so press was from a dead stop at the bottom of the press halfway through the movement

PUSHDOWNS

49KG - 12 REPS

49KG - 10 REPS

49KG -10 REPS --> 35KG --> 28KG


----------



## kingdale

how long have you been training for?


----------



## Suprakill4

72.5 kg db press. Jesus!!!! Bet they are huge db's


----------



## mal

Suprakill4 said:


> 72.5 kg db press. Jesus!!!! Bet they are huge db's


thats crazy strength,i was db rowing 160lbders last week only managed 4-5 reps lol.


----------



## biglbs

Strong man lbs well done mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

kingdale said:


> how long have you been training for?


off and on since i was 13 mate



Suprakill4 said:


> 72.5 kg db press. Jesus!!!! Bet they are huge db's


they are big bastards lol

they are bottom right of the pic










need 80's ideally for a good 5-6 reps but hey ho...



mal said:


> thats crazy strength,i was db rowing 160lbders last week only managed 4-5 reps lol.


lol, i'll get a vid next week 



biglbs said:


> Strong man lbs well done mate.


cheers bud!

---------------

30MINS AM CARDIO

WEIGHTED CRUNCHES X 4

ROPE CRUNCHES X 4


----------



## biglbs

It is gettin a good spotter for this stuff i find?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

biglbs said:


> It is gettin a good spotter for this stuff i find?


not in my gym mate, quite tight knit and always people on hand

However, i only trust my training partner to spot me after they have been lifted up


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back session last night with Big H

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

4 SETS - INCREASING WEIGHT EACH SET - 10-12 REPS

BENT ROWS

60KG - 10 REPS

80KG - 10 REPS

100KG - 10 REPS

140KG - 10 REPS

BB SHRUGS

100KG - 10 REPS

140KG - 10 REPS

180KG - 10 REPS

DB ROWS

40KG - 12 REPS

50KG - 12 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

LOW PULLEY SHRUGS/SUPERSET/LOW PULLEY ROWS

4 SETS X 10 REPS EACH

LAT PULLDOWNS

2 SETS X 20 REPS

Back was pumped from the erectors all the way up to the traps, a painful pump!!!

Really good session, a late one so was still wired until 11pm as i tried to chill out and relax round Q's afterwards.

Thankful she cooked me dinner and had a bath waiting later 

In bits today...such a good feeling!!


----------



## Queenie

Awesome session... More of this please 

Also looking forward to my 'hell week' before Xmas lol x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome session... More of this please
> 
> Also looking forward to my 'hell week' before Xmas lol x


ha ha, what seeing me as mooosh man when i get back to yours?! 

Ahh will be goooood before xmas, look forward to it too!

--------------

Legs

Very short session as back is fried and prioritising some recovery but still intense

HAMMER STRENGTH SQUAT

200KG - 3 REPS

240KG - 3 REPS

280KG - 3 REPS

300KG - 6 REPS

300KG - 6 REPS

300KG - 6 REPS

Oh yes, i went there!!! INSANE! 

HAM CURLS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

LEG PRESS CALVE RAISE

160KG - 20 REPS

200KG - 20 REPS

200KG - 20 REPS

Wobble wobble....ouch ouch ouch!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome session... More of this please
> 
> Also looking forward to my 'hell week' before Xmas lol x


ha ha, what seeing me as mooosh man when i get back to yours?! 

Ahh will be goooood before xmas, look forward to it too!

--------------

Legs

Very short session as back is fried and prioritising some recovery but still intense

HAMMER STRENGTH SQUAT

200KG - 3 REPS

240KG - 3 REPS

280KG - 3 REPS

300KG - 6 REPS

300KG - 6 REPS

300KG - 6 REPS

Oh yes, i went there!!! INSANE! 

HAM CURLS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

LEG PRESS CALVE RAISE

160KG - 20 REPS

200KG - 20 REPS

200KG - 20 REPS

Wobble wobble....ouch ouch ouch!!


----------



## Cutandjacked

Some very strong lifting dude... Keep it up!


----------



## C.Hill

Mate your legs are gonna be hoooooge at this rate lol

Also, them Low pulley shrugs superset with low pulley rows, are you doing the shrugs and then keeping hold of the bar and dropping down and carrying on the rows or do you use two different pieces of equipment?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

C.Hill said:


> Mate your legs are gonna be hoooooge at this rate lol
> 
> Also, them Low pulley shrugs superset with low pulley rows, are you doing the shrugs and then keeping hold of the bar and dropping down and carrying on the rows or do you use two different pieces of equipment?


Ha ha that's the game plan mate!!!

Exactly like that on the super set, keeping strapped in and blasting it out right away.

Pain pain pain lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cutandjacked said:


> Some very strong lifting dude... Keep it up!


Cheers mate, I fully intend to!!


----------



## C.Hill

Incredible Bulk said:


> Ha ha that's the game plan mate!!!
> 
> Exactly like that on the super set, keeping strapped in and blasting it out right away.
> 
> Pain pain pain lol


Sounds good mate! Gonna try it tomorrow!


----------



## Suprakill4

Crazy strength in legs mate. No wander their insane!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Suprakill4 said:


> Crazy strength in legs mate. No wander their insane!


Strong muscle is a big one!!

Now to put this to my back lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

300kg :mellow: ffs lol. brilliant mate


----------



## Queenie

Aaron... Forest Gym Hall of Fame


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Aaron... Forest Gym Hall of Fame
> 
> View attachment 101767


Freakin love it!!! Now you can see me every day, and if I **** you off you can throw darts at it lol


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> Freakin love it!!! Now you can see me every day, and if I **** you off you can throw darts at it lol


Glad u like your spot  you earned it


----------



## Incredible Bulk

6 weeks post Brits, 111kg so 15kg up, trying to keep it lean!


----------



## Raptor

Looking good, but is that a ginger beard i see? :blink:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pmsl, yes.... Sad to say I have true Celt genetics. Soon to shaved before it gets too bad.


----------



## Suprakill4

Still holding good condition. Delts are like fcuking bowling balls for god sake lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover

300kg squats.... Machine or not that's pretty impressive dude


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers mate!!

Last nights chest n delts

Incline smith

160kg - 5 reps + 1

140kg - 6 reps + 2

120kg - 6 reps

100kg - 10 reps

Db flys

40kg x 8 reps x 3

Incline hammer strength

100kg - 8 reps x 3

Cable crossovers

37kg - 10 reps x 3

Db laterals

20kg - 10 reps

22kg - 10 reps

20kg - 10 reps

Rear pec deck

Stack - 12 reps x 2

14 plates - 12 reps

Face pulls

63kg - 10 reps x 3


----------



## kingdale

were you naturally pretty strong when you first started training?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yes mate, always been pretty strong from an early age.

son of a builder = put to work lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Arms;

Db curls

32kg x 6 reps

34kg x 6 reps

32kg x 6 reps

32kg x 6 reps

Ez curls

50kg x 10 x 3

Hammer curls

26kg x 10 reps x 3

Tri push downs

57kg x 12 x 3

Rope pushdowns

35kg x 12 x 3

Light on triceps as they have had a blasting this week but now for a weekend of chilling and relaxing!!


----------



## Queenie

And cooking 

With an assistant!! Lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

And 007, with minstrels lol


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> And 007, with minstrels lol


Not revels?? Lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Could be tempted! Pmsl


----------



## defdaz

And popcorn! I really enjoyed skyfall, and I'm not even that big a bond fan. Enjoy your weekend of relaxing and growing mate. :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Rightyhoooo, where to start!!

Had a great weekend with the better half, a late one on saturday night as we didnt want to be one chair away from the front of the cinema screen for Skyfall so we went for a late showing. (Coffee machine broke so both hanging at 2am!)

Today I had an interview for a production engineer job and fingers crossed it goes well... I have another on Friday as well so 3 jobs to consider and potentially get a call back from with the thumbs up!

Bit of a late workout tonight so meals spaced a bit too far apart for my OCD's liking but sh1t happens.

FLAT DB BENCH

72.5KG - 7 REPS + 2

72.5KG - 5 REPS + 1

65KG - 6 REPS + 2

60KG - 7 REPS + 3

INCLINE SMITH

110KG - 6 REPS + 1

100KG - 6 REPS + 1

90KG - 7 REPS + 1

80KG - 6 REPS + 1

INCLINE HAMMER STRENGTH

80KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 12 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

SKULLS

40KG - 12 REPS

50KG - 8 REPS

50KG - 7 REPS

PUSHDOWNS

49KG - 12 REPS

49KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

BENCH DIPS

FAILURE X 2

Bench dips were painful!!!!!! sweet mary and joseph....burn!!!


----------



## Queenie

Nice strong session  well done xx


----------



## small for now

how does a 72kg not snap your wrist! great journal, also after seeing your dirty bulk picture on your facebook and seeing what you are now shows that you could be an inspiration to to others!(including me!)

will be following this journal.


----------



## C.Hill

72.5kg db presses - lmao


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Spanks Q!!! 



small for now said:


> how does a 72kg not snap your wrist! great journal, also after seeing your dirty bulk picture on your facebook and seeing what you are now shows that you could be an inspiration to to others!(including me!)
> 
> will be following this journal.


72.5 isnt too bad on my wrists but they are 8.5" so can attribute to that somewhat lol.

Oh god the dirty bulk pics, the bulk of all bulks


----------



## animal adam

72.5kg!!!!!! You'll be shoulder pressing them next!


----------



## biglbs

I will be doing single arm rows with that this week but bench is well,,,,,,,superb mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

animal adam said:


> 72.5kg!!!!!! You'll be shoulder pressing them next!


i can do the 65's for 6, one day buddy...[evil grin] one day....



biglbs said:


> I will be doing single arm rows with that this week but bench is well,,,,,,,superb mate.


cheers big man!!! got your PM, will reply soon


----------



## Incredible Bulk

30mins cardio this morning, I had the first 20 as HIT with all out for 60 seconds and medium pace for 120seconds. Blowing out my ass by the end and the final ten mins were steady state at the medium pace.

Very hot and sweaty, felt great though.

Back tonight, get to put my training partner through H's workout muahahahaa.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

FIIRRRE IT UP!!!

CLOSE GRIP CHINS

10KG - 8 REPS

10KG - 6 REPS

BW - 9 REPS

Really limited by out chin station here as its doubled as a hanging leg raise so you are stuck trying to squeeze in between the arm chair handles lol.

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

56KG - 10 REPS

49KG - 10 REPS

49KG - 10 REPS

BENT ROWS

60KG -10 REPS

100KG - 10 REPS

140KG - 10 REPS

150KG - 8 REPS

140KG - 10 REPS

100KG - 10 REPS

Blowing out my arris.... training partner dead man standing lol.

BB SHRUGS

180KG - 10 REPS

200KG - 10 REPS

220KG - 10 REPS

Traps no longer part of my body, merely lumps swollen behind my head

DB ROWS

50KG - 60KG - 72.5KG - 60KG ....10 REPS EACH.... minimal rest, think pyramid style

LOW PULLEY ROWS

66KG - 10 REPS

71KG - 10 REPS

77KG - 10 REPS

Done... dusted...dead... good for me!


----------



## C.Hill

Nice session mate, big weights again! When rowing and shrugging do you strap up?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Always strap up mate... big lifts need big grip and i wont be limited by the forearms.

I dont lack in size forearm wise either so see no negatives by doing so, not looking for the ability to rip a phone book apart or bend nails with my pinkies


----------



## biglbs

Another gooden sir,i love the analogies,superb,thanks for poppin in mine too.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Leeegs...

I miss the clatter of the iron plates so oly bar squats to start!

SQUATS

180KG - 6 REPS

200KG - 6 REPS

210KG - 6 REPS

200KG - 6 REPS

Very happy with this!!! I'll go for 5 wheels a-side next week...oooo yeeeaaah

LEG EXTENSIONS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

14 PLATES - 10 REPS

14 PLATES - 10 REPS

LYING HAM CURLS

14 PLATES - 10 REPS

14 PLATES - 10 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

STANDING CALVE RAISES

160KG - 10 REPS

160KG - 9 REPS

150KG - 10 REPS

150KG - 10 REPS

LEG PRESS CALVE RAISES

240KG - 10 REPS

240KG - 10 REPS

240KG - 10 REPS

Done!!! Great session and legs shaking like a sh1tting dog ha ha

Can you smell that?? oooooo its the smell of progress baby hahahaha.

Love my training right now!

AM cardio for 30 mins and happy to see my weight slip back to 109kg as i trim up a bit ensuring the offseason splurge doesnt take hold.

Had a medium pizza last night, no choc, just enough fuel to fire up the engines for today after what has been three great workouts.

Training partner is in bits, always a good indication of the weeks so far lol


----------



## biglbs

What is it about melodic ringing and clanging,of plates trying to jump off the bar as you thrash them up and down?You cannot beat it ,simples


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest n Delts

INCLINE SMITH

160KG - 5 REPS + 1

150KG - 4 REPS + 2

120KG - 6 REPS + 1

100KG - 9 REPS + 1

DB FLYS

40KG - 12 REPS Meh

42.5KG - 10 REPS (PB)

42.5KG - 10 REPS

PECK DECK

STACK - 10 REPS

STACK - 10 REPS

STACK - 10 REPS

DB LATERALS

24KG - 10 REPS (PB)

22KG - 10 REPS

22KG - 10 REPS

CABLE LATERALS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

3 PLATES - 12 REPS

3 PLATES - 12 REPS

REAR DELT PECK DECK

STACK - 12 REPS

STACK - 10 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

FACEPULLS

71KG - 10 REPS (PB)

63KG - 10 REPS

55KG - 10 REPS

Great session!!!! chest has come on leaps and bounds with the heavy work, conditioning is holding too.


----------



## animal adam

looks like everything is going to plan mate. weighs going up every week carnt be bad!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

animal adam said:


> looks like everything is going to plan mate. weighs going up every week carnt be bad!


Going really well thank you mate!!

Went to forest gym last night for a back and biceps session before going round Queenies.

Saw H and had a great catch up, talking more about plans for next year and getting training sessions in.

Looks like back on Tuesday and arms on Wednesday!

Straight arm pull downs

4 sets

Underhand ISO pull downs

4 sets

T bar rows

4 sets

Lat pull downs

2 sets

Close grip pull downs

2 sets

Shrugs

4 sets

DB curls

3 sets

EZ curls

3 sets

Cable curls

3 sets


----------



## Cutandjacked

U r a beast dude, shifting some serious weight!!


----------



## Queenie

We went out... We drank... And we got very merry 







X x x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Was a great night out, what makes me chuckle is that the arm unbuttoning my shirt doesn't belong to Queenie but her sister 

Love that last pic  x

Neglected hydration on the sunday so paying for it today still, need a good nights sleep to catch up!

Must be getting old, one night out = paying for it days later!!

Chest n Triceps tonight

Higher reps on chest as i like to do this at the start of a new month for a change.

FLAT BENCH (BARBELL)

140KG - 13 REPS

130KG - 10 REPS

120KG - 10 REPS

100KG - 14 REPS

INCLINE SMITH

80KG - 15 REPS

80KG - 12 REPS

80KG - 10 REPS

INCLINE ISO PRESS

80KG - 12 REPS

80KG - 10 REPS

80KG - 10 REPS

SKULLS

60KG - 8 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS

50KG - 8 REPS

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

47KG - 12 REPS

53KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

CABLE OH EXTENSIONS

41KG - 10 REPS

41KG - 10 REPS

41KG - 10 REPS


----------



## biglbs

Ditto,did same today,keeps tendons strong imo:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

epic update:

Trained back with Big H at forest gym last night

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

5 SETS X 12

weight going up each time (plates not marked)

UNDERHAND ISO PULLDOWNS

40KG - 12 REPS

60KG - 12 REPS

80KG - 10 REPS

100KG - 6 REPS

ISO 1 ARM ROWS

20kg - 12 REPS

40KG - 12 REPS

60KG - 12 REPS

80KG - 10 REPS

100kg - 10 REPS (FORCED REPS, SLOW NEGATIVES)

CABLE SHRUGS

4 SETS X 12 REPS

EACH SET INCREASE IN WEIGHT

PARTIAL DEADS + SHRUG SUPER SET

100KG - 10 REPS

140KG - 10 REPS

180KG - 10 REPS

180KG - 10 REPS

Done!!! Back pumped and annihilated, another great session with H.

----------------------------

Today - legs

Feel like death warmed up as i have caught a cold, its in my chest too so poooooor aaron 

But fck it, its leg day, man up time

SQUATS

220KG - 6 REPS [PB]

200KG - 6 REPS

200KG - 6 REPS

Woooooo baby!!!! nailed!!! No video as i wanted to see if i could lift it first and not feeling on top form.

No spotter, i value their lives lol.

LEG EXTENSIONS

15 PLATES - 10 REPS [PB]

16 PLATES - 10 REPS [PB]

15 PLATES - 10 REPS

HAM CURLS

STACK - 10 REPS [PB]

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

STANDING CALVE RAISES

170KG - FAILURE

160KG - FAILURE

150KG - FAILURE

SITTING CALVE RAISES

40KG - FAILURE (12-15 REPS)

30KG - FAILURE

20KG - FAILURE

Done!!! Now to die quietly in a corner


----------



## Queenie

You were right about the epicness of that post! Immense few sessions 

See how I'm trying to be 'a little' supportive here?  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> You were right about the epicness of that post! Immense few sessions
> 
> See how I'm trying to be 'a little' supportive here?  x


you're my cheer leader  (mmmm)

what goes up must come down...barrgghhh the lurgy has got meeee.... tried manning the fck up but only made it through a bit of my chest/delts workout and my training partner bailed due to work as well...

Workout sacked off


----------



## biglbs

You fooker 100kg one arm,now ya know what i gotta find next time!

For me 90k was failing at 3 or 4 though,,,,,and i am ill too:rolleyes:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

biglbs said:


> You fooker 100kg one arm,now ya know what i gotta find next time!
> 
> For me 90k was failing at 3 or 4 though,,,,,and i am ill too:rolleyes:


2nd time this year i've had to bail...when a cold goes down to the chest it sucks!

Last night i had the fever, had to change the sheets this morning as i woke up in cold sweats.

Pooooor baby i know lol.

On the lemsip though, have a lads gym night out tmrw and a seminar on sunday to do so gotta be tip-top!


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> 2nd time this year i've had to bail...when a cold goes down to the chest it sucks!
> 
> Last night i had the fever, had to change the sheets this morning as i woke up in cold sweats.
> 
> Pooooor baby i know lol.
> 
> On the lemsip though, have a lads gym night out tmrw and a seminar on sunday to do so gotta be tip-top!


I had my tongsils tugged at 23,everything ends up on my chest now,just moving about is enough,i admire the fact you train through,i could.nt mate,i think i would die,,,,,again(another story,but true)Enjoy your time out mate.Ps my training is on hold this week as companies need time and too feakin ill ,poooooor baby too,,,,x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I will always try first than sack it at the beginning before getting to the gym!!

Last night I felt rough and still got 220kg on the squat, today couldn't bench 120kg for more than 12 FFS.

Monday it was 140 for more than 12!!

Hope you get back on track mate, all the best and hope work calms down. Been there, but this lifting lark doesn't pay the bills. (Well... Yet lol) #evilchuckle


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> I will always try first than sack it at the beginning before getting to the gym!!
> 
> Last night I felt rough and still got 220kg on the squat, today couldn't bench 120kg for more than 12 FFS.
> 
> Monday it was 140 for more than 12!!
> 
> Hope you get back on track mate, all the best and hope work calms down. Been there, but this lifting lark doesn't pay the bills. (Well... Yet lol) #evilchuckle


Thanks mate,keeping diet in check,just not active,it is all paperwork.....Had a motorhome going out too so plenty to get finished,,,,feeling much leaner though without doubt,viens on hands and arms now standing up..just wanna get back at it,though i was due a rest,age ya see 49!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Last night workout

Arms

Tri push downs

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

61kg x 10

Close grip bench (smith)

80kg x failure x 3

Rope push downs

4 plates x 20

5 plates x 20

5 plates x 20

Db curls

28kg x 10

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

Db hammer curls

30kg x 12 x 3

Cable curls

4 plates x 20 x 3

Went out last night with the boys from the gym, paying for it today with a very sore head!!! They say you learn as you get older.... Baaaaahhhhh!!! Nope!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Today i gave a seminar with Rene Campbell at Fitzone Gym in Market Harbourough for MuscleXcess.

It was a great day and fair turn out which made it a good laugh!

We went through a shoulder workout, nutrition, dieting, competing and a good length Q&A session which was fun lol.

1st time i've ever had to do something like that and the feedback i got off the gym owner was great!

Apprently public speaking is a strength for me, new to me but i will take the compliment and run like a fat kid with a stolen icecream


----------



## flinty90

well done mate !!!


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Last night workout
> 
> Arms
> 
> Tri push downs
> 
> 70kg x 10
> 
> 70kg x 10
> 
> 61kg x 10
> 
> Close grip bench (smith)
> 
> 80kg x failure x 3
> 
> Rope push downs
> 
> 4 plates x 20
> 
> 5 plates x 20
> 
> 5 plates x 20
> 
> Db curls
> 
> 28kg x 10
> 
> 30kg x 8
> 
> 30kg x 8
> 
> Db hammer curls
> 
> 30kg x 12 x 3
> 
> Cable curls
> 
> 4 plates x 20 x 3
> 
> Went out last night with the boys from the gym, paying for it today with a very sore head!!! They say you learn as you get older.... Baaaaahhhhh!!! Nope!!!


I total stand with you on that comment,i party very hard still,in fact it is still silly...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> well done mate !!!


thank you flint 



biglbs said:


> I total stand with you on that comment,i party very hard still,in fact it is still silly...


i party hard lol, i dont do things by half!!


----------



## flinty90

ok i just come in here noticed your avi and my avi close together.. will go and cry now for an hour lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> thank you flint
> 
> i party hard lol, i dont do things by half!!


I can see our caravan coming down to Q's gym for a session and a bit o trouble next springtime!oh ye


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> ok i just come in here noticed your avi and my avi close together.. will go and cry now for an hour lol !!!


its not really me, i'm 8 stone and wear skinny fcking jeans...my daily meal is a pot noodle and a pack of beef flavour hoola hoops


----------



## Incredible Bulk

biglbs said:


> I can see our caravan coming down to Q's gym for a session and a bit o trouble next springtime!oh ye
> View attachment 103695


Damn straight...bring your drinking hat and bail money...maybe a passport...


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> its not really me, i'm 8 stone and wear skinny fcking jeans...my daily meal is a pot noodle and a pack of beef flavour hoola hoops


mmmmmmmmm hula hoops lol !!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> mmmmmmmmm hula hoops lol !!


Its the slag of crisps....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Not in the mood at all to train but fck it... put a session out.

Angry music on, 'fck off face' worn

INCLINE SMITH

140KG - 6 REPS

140KG - 6 REPS

140KG - 5 REPS + 1

130KG - 6 REPS

DB FLAT PRESS

50KG - 12 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS + 2

50KG - 10 REPS + 2

INCLINE HAMMER STRENGTH

100KG - 8 REPS

100KG - 8 REPS

90KG - 8 REPS

SKULLS

50KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 7 REPS

60KG - 6 REPS

TRI-PUSHDOWNS (SUPER SET WITH ROPE PUSHDOWN)

49KG - 12 REPS.....35KG - 12 REPS

49KG - 10 REPS.....35KG - 8 REPS


----------



## biglbs

Jobs a gooden though ya miserable git!


----------



## RACK

How's the saying go............. Put thi tampon back in kid 

To say you were in a mood the numbers are still good mate.

Hope you're good


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Monday was a classic fck you and your little dog too wicked witch day lol.

All good now, onwards and upwards!

Trained @RXQueenie on Tuesday for a leg session, not so much for me but after last weeks 220kg squats I'm happy to rest them one week.

Last night was a core workout again with Q and a great session and laugh.

Sore abs coming through today.

I've managed to land a job and proud to say I'm a senior design engineer working for a company in Brighton.

Over the moon!!

Double cardio this morning, out with Q for a power walk around the forest and once she left for work I took her pooch out again. Burn off last nights cheesecake and ribs! Yum


----------



## Queenie

Suuuuch gooood fooood 

Was Nollie ok when u went out?

So pleased about your job! What a frickin' new year to celebrate eh?? good times!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Suuuuch gooood fooood
> 
> Was Nollie ok when u went out?
> 
> So pleased about your job! What a frickin' new year to celebrate eh?? good times!!


Yeah he was fine, big soft daft dog lol.

Me too, needed something like that as you know to boost things!

Roll on 2013 yeeeee haaaaa


----------



## JANIKvonD

Incredible Bulk said:


> Monday was a classic fck you and your little dog too wicked witch day lol.
> 
> All good now, onwards and upwards!
> 
> Trained @RXQueenie on Tuesday for a leg session, not so much for me but after last weeks 220kg squats I'm happy to rest them one week.
> 
> Last night was a core workout again with Q and a great session and laugh.
> 
> Sore abs coming through today.
> 
> *
> I've managed to land a job and proud to say I'm a senior design engineer working for a company in Brighton. *
> 
> *
> Over the moon!! *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Double cardio this morning, out with Q for a power walk around the forest and once she left for work I took her pooch out again. Burn off last nights cheesecake and ribs! Yum


brilliant mate!...happy for ya.

training aint too shabby either lol :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers mate


----------



## biglbs

Well done on job buddy,well cool.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Thanks big man! Just gotta find somewhere to live in the new year, weird time of the year now and people are slowing down for Xmas.

Q has given me a box at the back of her garden with some plastic for a makeshift roof so I'm set for the time being.


----------



## Queenie

You WILL be doing some blue/purple jobs for me though


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I have that in writing now and will hold up in court. NO PINK JOBS. 

Blue and a bit of purple, no dramas.

Blue = Lego with fin

Purple = walking nollie

Right?? Right?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

blue job sounds alright too tbh


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> blue job sounds alright too tbh


Blue,ya nutter not Blow! mg:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Blue,ya nutter not Blow! mg:


ahhhh i see....

thanks mate :whistling:


----------



## Queenie

Blue = filling and painting the hallway.....   Hahahahaha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

*sucks air through teeth*

Ooooo you drive a hard bargain but deal.


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Blue = filling and painting the hallway.....   Hahahahaha


 :lol: New bathroom?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pmsl!!! Yeah already done the kitchen


----------



## biglbs

Cooker and blender


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Already working on the new microwave


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Already working on the new microwave


So when is the post build house warming? food should be good at least:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back training at forest gym

Straight arm pull downs

4 sets x 10 reps

Increasing weight plates as I went

Underhand ISO pull downs

80kg x 10 reps

90kg x 8 reps

80kg x 10 reps

Bent rows (shrug super set)

140kg x failure x 3

ISO one arm rows

80kg x 10 reps x 3 sets

Low pulley rows

2 sets x failure

(Unknown weight)

Db curls

26kg x 8 reps

24kg x 8 reps

22kg x 10 reps

Cable preachers

3 plates x 6 reps

2 plates x 10 reps

2 plates x 10 reps

Not bad week, but disjointed but managed a full working week in the gym. Job interviews and travelling etc.


----------



## Queenie

At my place now  you should be smiling !!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pop kettle on then woman.... Yeeeesh


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest n triceps @ forest gym

Db flat press

55kg x 12 reps

55kg x 10 reps

50kg x 10 reps

Incline ISO press

80kg x 10 reps

80kg x 8 reps

70kg x 10 reps

Pec deck

60kg 3 x failure

Incline smith press

60kg x 10 reps

60kg x 10 reps

60kg x 10 reps

Tri push downs

3 x 10 reps

(Unknown weights on stack)

Close grip bench (smith)

40kg x 10 reps

40kg x 8 reps

40kg x 8 reps

Rope push downs

3 plates x failure x 3

Great session but very busy in the gym tonight!!!

Big H saw me and says I look big and chunky lol. Body fat is still good level so all happy.

Mince pies are calling me though, voices are getting louder!!!


----------



## matt p

man vs mince pies.....the eternal battle.....i have lost on many occassions this past month lol.

Really good to see things are positive atm mate, new job, new girl and good gains.....always a fan of your approach!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers mate!! All going well so a happy fcker right now lol.

Can't wait to get back to work and moving my career forward again. Love the time off, but only so much house under the hammer and storage wars you can watch pmsl


----------



## animal adam

Storage wars is awesome!!!!!.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I like the storage hunter one with the fat bald guy, saw him squeeze into a mini speed boat today and I nearly wet myself laughing ha ha ha


----------



## animal adam

With the tattoos all over his head???. Lol I thought it was gonna sink, then he just about crashed it!. They made like 8000 dollers out that one locker.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

You've seen it too!!! Ha ha ha.

Loved the harmonica gun they found today, seriously cool boy you stuff.

(Seriously, need to get back my career ha ha)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back

Straight arm pull downs

4 sets x 10 reps

(Going up in weight each set)

Bent rows

160kg x 7 reps

150kg x 8 reps

150kg x 7 reps

140kg x 8 reps

Close grip pull downs

13 plates x 5 reps (sacked off)

16 plates x 10 reps

17 plates x 10 reps

Chest supported tbar rows

60kg x 8 reps x 3 sets

Low pulley shrugs/rows super set

3 sets x 10 reps

(Unknown weight)

Bb shrugs

180kg x 10 reps

180kg x 8 reps

140kg x 10 reps


----------



## flinty90

good session mate !!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs last night:

SQUATS

200KG - 6 REPS

200KG - 4 REPS

180KG - 8 REPS

140KG - 8 REPS

LYING HAM CURLS

3 SETS - INCREASING WEIGHT EACH TIME (FORGOT)

STANDING HAM RAISES (SINGLE)

3 X 10 REPS - 4 PLATES

LEG PRESS CALVE RAISES

160KG - 20 REPS

160KG - 20 REPS

200KG - 20 REPS

SITTING CALVE RAISES

30KG - FAILURE

40KG - FAILURE

60KG - FAILURE

Had a major pain in my ass all day... glute doms are the worse....


----------



## Hotdog147

All going well as usual I see mate :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thanks mate


----------



## mac1969

Hi Aaron, good to hear all is going well for you. How are you finding the musclexcess products, Harry Ogg is a friend of mines and im going to try them in the new year.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

mac1969 said:


> Hi Aaron, good to hear all is going well for you. How are you finding the musclexcess products, Harry Ogg is a friend of mines and im going to try them in the new year.


Hi mate, Harry is a good bloke, pleasure to finally meet him at the Brits this year.

I love the vanilla flavour 100% whey and choc flavour mass shake.

The GH collussus contains a lot of bang for your buck in terms of all the added goodies inside the tub (creatine, HMB, beta alanine, test boosters etc), has a sharper after taste but love it pre workout.

H bomb is a god send, flavour is a required taste but love the effects from it lol.


----------



## mac1969

Thanks for that m8 cant wait to give it a go. All the best with your future plans and i will be watching this closely.


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite big yin, hope chrimbo was a good ane! *rymes*


----------



## Queenie

IB!! aka ICBSBB

Q jibberish there  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PMSL...translation for some

Incredible.Clomidy.Big.Softy.Bear.Bulk

i am overjoyed cant you tell


----------



## biglbs




----------



## Incredible Bulk

Went for a jog this morning and finding it tough to get back into but the feeling afterwards was unreal, sets you up for the day.

This afternoon, back workout...

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

42KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

LAT PULLDOWNS

98KG - 10 REPS

98KG - 10 REPS

98KG - 10 REPS

SINGLE HAND ROWS (ISO)

40KG - 8 REPS

40KG - 8 REPS

40KG - 8 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

84KG - 12 REPS

84KG - 12 REPS

84KG - 12 REPS

BB ROWS/BB SHRUG SUPERSET

140KG - FAILURE

140KG - FAILURE

140KG - FAILURE


----------



## biglbs

I have noticed weights seem more restrained recently,any reason mate?Still a good one btw


----------



## Incredible Bulk

backed off for a small period.

like powerlifters etc, you can expect to ride the crest of the wave every week, you need to deload and take the strain off the body once and a while. Xmas is perfect for that due to training disruption and a good excuse for RnR!


----------



## biglbs

I thought it may have been that same here ,but done nothin for 4 poxy weeks as ill! :cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Still ill? ah man that sucks...speedy recovery big fella

If in doubt hammer the JD, something i plan on doing new years!!!


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Still ill? ah man that sucks...speedy recovery big fella
> 
> If in doubt hammer the JD, something i plan on doing new years!!!


i have been referred to ENT specialist,Jd sounds better imo


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> Still ill? ah man that sucks...speedy recovery big fella
> 
> If in doubt hammer the JD, something i plan on doing new years!!!


Well I hope u have an amazing night !!!!!


----------



## winstan

subbed to my first competitive journo, local too will be good to watch over the road ahead. been a good read uber weight getting shifted around, smart vids with info aswell, and a poker player top man happy new year


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Good to have you around winston!!

Today was my first proper day at work!

Meals cooked and packed ready, left Q to snooze in bed this morning lol.

Back workout tonight:

Straight arm pull downs

Bent rows

Underhand pull downs

Cable shrugs and low pulley row superset

Latpulldowns

Ok workout, getting into the new routine of work and training 

Gonna add in the cardio again tmrw!!

Time to fire it up for 2013 baby!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Incredible Bulk said:


> Good to have you around winston!!
> 
> Today was my first proper day at work!
> 
> Meals cooked and packed ready, left Q to snooze in bed this morning lol.
> 
> Back workout tonight:
> 
> Straight arm pull downs
> 
> Bent rows
> 
> Underhand pull downs
> 
> *Cable shrugs and low pulley row superset*
> 
> Latpulldowns
> 
> Ok workout, getting into the new routine of work and training
> 
> Gonna add in the cardio again tmrw!!
> 
> Time to fire it up for 2013 baby!


happy newyear mate. on these...do u just sit n row then stand n shrug.. without lettin go of the bar? or..


----------



## small for now

IB is there a reason you don't state your PEDs use? Just rather curious to why it's never stated


----------



## flinty90

small for now said:


> IB is there a reason you don't state your PEDs use? Just rather curious to why it's never stated


i should think its cos its got fcuk all to do with anyone else , and its totally irrelevent for anyone else to read !!!


----------



## small for now

flinty90 said:


> i should think its cos its got fcuk all to do with anyone else , and its totally irrelevent for anyone else to read !!!


Very good point, I only asked cos its normally a main topic on UKM I didn't mean it in any nosey way


----------



## flinty90

small for now said:


> Very good point, I only asked cos its normally a main topic on UKM I didn't mean it in any nosey way


No mate i answered in an honest way for you mate thats the normal reason bro,, wasnt bieng funny with ya !!!


----------



## small for now

flinty90 said:


> No mate i answered in an honest way for you mate thats the normal reason bro,, wasnt bieng funny with ya !!!


Oh I didn't take it funny, feel like I've came across as a dick now lol


----------



## flinty90

small for now said:


> Oh I didn't take it funny, feel like I've came across as a dick now lol


Not at all bro.. IB im sure has had worse questions than that asked him .. normally by me pmsl


----------



## Incredible Bulk

It's not something I talk about and there is plenty of journals and advice on this forum on that subject


----------



## onthebuild

Probably so he doesn't get a load of cvnts fvcking themselves up thinking if I take x amount of this and x amount of that ill look like him.

Dinogoesrawr is one such cvnt who springs to mind, but I'm sure there will be many more. Just look at the lad a few weeks ago who was going to do zyzz's first cycle for his first, and zyzz's second cycle for his 2nd. People think its the gear that does the hard work, not the person.

Apologies ib for mentioning the 'z' word in here. :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ahh zyzz , the man who beat me for the top physiques poll here on UKM! Was leading that poll for months but the skinny dude pipped it lol.

It's all good though, the legend of Zyzz is strong


----------



## onthebuild

Incredible Bulk said:


> Ahh zyzz , the man who beat me for the top physiques poll here on UKM! Was leading that poll for months but the skinny dude pipped it lol.
> 
> It's all good though, the legend of Zyzz is strong


One day, when you're big and strong, you might be able to match that cvnt :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Fresh week new start.

Back:

Straight arm pull downs

6 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

7 plates x 10

Lat pull downs

12 plates x 10

14 plates x 10

16 plates x 10

Chest supported t bar row

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70lg x 8

DY rows

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 7

Close grip pull downs

12 plates x 10

13 plates x 10

13 plates x 10

Low pulley rows

2 sets x 8 - forgotten weight!

Still trying to remember the weights, need to start my training note book again as its vital.

Work is fantastic and they have a massive kitchen where you can cook meals and two fridges, body builders office dream!


----------



## PHMG

glad you got a job mate. didnt want you sponging for too long. what is it btw.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> glad you got a job mate. didnt want you sponging for too long. what is it btw.


Didn't claim any benefits mate, had enough savings to fall back on biatch! 

Pay day in three weeks though ha ha!!

I work for a security company designing hi tech locks and security gadgets for companies. Quite cool as using robotics and pneumatics in the workshop lol.

I will fcking build my own transformer!!!

Autobulks assemble!!


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> Didn't claim any benefits mate, had enough savings to fall back on biatch!
> 
> Pay day in three weeks though ha ha!!
> 
> I work for a security company designing hi tech locks and security gadgets for companies. Quite cool as using robotics and pneumatics in the workshop lol.
> 
> I will fcking build my own transformer!!!
> 
> Autobulks assemble!!


please please post pics of any CAD designs of weird shi.t and any coc.ks you make using the hydro cutter.


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> i should think its cos its got fcuk all to do with anyone else , and its totally irrelevent for anyone else to read !!!


I take it uv asked um in the past and this^ was the answer PMSL


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> please please post pics of any CAD designs of weird shi.t and any coc.ks you make using the hydro cutter.


We have a 3d printer that can make my designs in a few hours lol. Might make a replica of my cock and use it for a "stunt cock" when I've had too many to drink lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

JANIKvonD said:


> I take it uv asked um in the past and this^ was the answer PMSL


Ha ha ha..... Maybe 

I was prepping and like a moody lil b1tch though lol


----------



## 1manarmy

It's only just clicked you trained in perfectU Newmarket once or twice when I first began! Incredible change! Good luck on this pal!


----------



## Queenie

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> glad you got a job mate. didnt want you sponging for too long. what is it btw.


He makes door locks.

And poses for men's health mag.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

1manarmy said:


> It's only just clicked you trained in perfectU Newmarket once or twice when I first began! Incredible change! Good luck on this pal!


I trained there twice in July lol. Good memory!!!!

All the best mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> He makes door locks.
> 
> And poses for men's health mag.


(Shhhhhhhh bloody woman!!!!!)

Men's health rules. I get to learn how to pout, shrink my legs and wax my eyebrows.

Like being powerhouse really lol


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> (Shhhhhhhh bloody woman!!!!!)
> 
> Men's health rules. I get to learn how to pout, shrink my legs and wax my eyebrows.
> 
> Like being powerhouse really lol


im that good i can pluck them and everyone thinks they are waxed.

the desperate antics of a bullied school kid...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Does look like you a bit lol


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> We have a 3d printer that can make my designs in a few hours lol. Might make a replica of my cock and use it for a "stunt cock" when I've had too many to drink lol


Is it able to go that small/detailed?????pmsl


----------



## defdaz

Incredible Bulk said:


> We have a 3d printer that can make my designs in a few hours lol. Might make a replica of my cock and use it for a "stunt cock" when I've had too many to drink lol


Drool....

Over the 3D printer, not your cock, before you get too excited. :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ha ha at the both of you! 

My company gym membership should be sorted out this week so I can have virgin gym access in Brighton before work.

Looking forward to that


----------



## Queenie

Aaron's chest workout for today (he's currently cooking for me and flinty so cant write this up himself - that's right, he's a domesticated fvcker u know!  )

Pec deck

Whole stack + 20kg x 10

Whole stack + 30kg x 10 (2 sets)

Incline iso press

100kg x 8

90kg x 8

80kg x 7

Incline smith

60kg x 12

60kg x 10 (2 sets)

Cable crossovers

9 plates x 10 (2 sets)

8 plates x 10

Done!


----------



## CJ

Lmfao....the force is strong in that one, even got you posting for him


----------



## Queenie

Legs.

Leg press.

240kg x 10

280kg x 10

320kg x 7

320kg x 6

320kg x 6

Hammy curls

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Standing calf raises

3 sets to failure (unknown weight)

Seated calf raises

65kg to failure

60kg to failure

50kg to failure

Short workout but work meant he left late.


----------



## biglbs

love the new avi IB x


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> love the new avi IB x


Squatters bum and a bit of gyno. Damn that pesky clomid.


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Squatters bum and a bit of gyno. Damn that pesky clomid.


----------



## flinty90

must be nice walking into gyms to see your pics on the wall IB .. noticed it in forest as i got there lol.. didnt see mine thoughbfor some reason.. dont they know who i am haha...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers Q! She had her legs on me and I was comfy on the couch so updating was her mission lol.

Was a good leg session, brief but legs hurt today!

Flints, its very heart warming mate.

I do chuckle when I hear some talk about that pic with me near then mutter "fck my life" as I know I look little like that now conditioning wise for them to recognise me ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Queenie

pete only put it there because i asked him to!!

anyway i was thinking that you're not really a mass monster at the moment. so u can change your profile thing to 'fitness model'


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'm sorry I can't hear you over my bicep!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> pete only put it there because i asked him to!!
> 
> anyway i was thinking that you're not really a mass monster at the moment. so u can change your profile thing to 'fitness model'


 :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Shoulders n triceps

ISO press

80kg x 6 reps

80kg x 5 reps

70kg x 6 reps

60kg x 7 reps

60kg x 6 reps

These are bloody heavy on forest gyms set up!

Db laterals

22.5kg x 10 reps

17.5kg x 10 reps

17.5kg x 10 reps

Face pulls

10 plates x 14 reps

10 plates x 12 reps

10 plates x 10 reps

Machine shrugs

Stack + 80kg x failure

Stack + 80kg x failure

Stack + 80kg x failure

Tri push downs

11 plates x 10

11 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

Overhead rope extensions

7 plates x failure

8 plates x failure

8 plates c failure

Rope push downs

5 plates x failure

6 plates x failure

New plans sorted out with H tonight and great to have direction now. Been feeling a little like a boat without a compass but now full steam ahead.

Will weigh myself on the weekend to see the start of this new offseason and battle charge to a qualifier!! (Unknown which one yet, playing it by ear)


----------



## biglbs

Nice session and good luck on this phase,feels good to have direction,i started again today,drives you mad either not training or half a55 training..crack on son!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers mate!! Had some compliments that I was looking bigger so that floated ma boat lol. I've joined a Virgin active from works perks so as of Monday it's up early and cardio time too!!

Get my abs done in the am as PM is a push.

Glad as is looking better for you fella, like me we gotta keep the chins up ha ha


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cheers mate!! Had some compliments that I was looking bigger so that floated ma boat lol. I've joined a Virgin active from works perks so as of Monday it's up early and cardio time too!!
> 
> Get my abs done in the am as PM is a push.
> 
> Glad as is looking better for you fella, like me we gotta keep the chins up ha ha


I shall have music ringing out at 6am for my cardio on new bike,,,,lovely,chin well up too!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Yeah changed my alarm ring tone as it wanted me I throw the damn thing rather than turn it off lol.

Need tunage. Wakin up to Metallica might help me thinks!


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Yeah changed my alarm ring tone as it wanted me I throw the damn thing rather than turn it off lol.
> 
> Need tunage. Wakin up to Metallica might help me thinks!


For bike i have Kraftwerk 'Tour de france remixes'on dvd ****in awsome i race the fookers on my huge tv,great fun in surround sound 35oow system ,running twin subs,at 6am,just as well no one lives too near us ,lol


----------



## Fluffchucker

Well I've popped in to see what my death bed Legs session will possibly look like on Wednesday mate.

This Nandos better be damn good!!!!


----------



## Queenie

Fluffchucker said:


> Well I've popped in to see what my death bed Legs session will possibly look like on Wednesday mate.
> 
> This Nandos better be damn good!!!!


Nandos??? Bring back a takeaway for me please!!! Lol


----------



## Fluffchucker

RXQueenie said:


> Nandos??? Bring back a takeaway for me please!!! Lol


Is that it?

No pre workout sympathy for my soon to be unusable legs! Lol

Back the following Monday too....


----------



## Queenie

Fluffchucker said:


> Is that it?
> 
> No pre workout sympathy for my soon to be unusable legs! Lol
> 
> Back the following Monday too....


Man up 

That's all you're getting from me lol (and probably the best advice you'll ever get!!


----------



## Fluffchucker

RXQueenie said:


> Man up
> 
> That's all you're getting from me lol (and probably the best advice you'll ever get!!


Yeah.... I can here his lordship shouting that at me on Wednesday :-(


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Just had the photo back from the harborough mail when rene Campbell and myself did a seminar at fit zone gym in December for muscleXcess.

So cool to have things like this in the media!


----------



## flinty90

cool photo mate !!! Rene is a fcukin beast would love to know her better lol even though she would hurt me bad


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> cool photo mate !!! Rene is a fcukin beast would love to know her better lol even though she would hurt me bad


Me and rene are looking to getting a vid together of probably a leg session for ,muscleXcess and X2x also wants a photoshoot further on in the new year so will be a good laugh.


----------



## RACK

Top pic there mate


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> Me and rene are looking to getting a vid together of probably a leg session for ,muscleXcess and X2x also wants a photoshoot further on in the new year so will be a good laugh.


This will be the stuff of AWESOMENESS 

She will annihilate u... Just so u know


----------



## Fluffchucker

Speaking of annihilation......

Can someone feed me and hold me up!! Lost all use of forearm grip lol!!

Just been tortured by Aaron @ Forest Gym....

God help me after legs on Wednesday...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cant wait Q!! pain = gain!!

Today has been an interesting one!

Started off by being pulled over by the plod at 6am for no reason at all and having the Spanish Inquisition 20 questions lol.

It's when they put their thumbs in the top of their flak jackets and so the ILS puff up that cracks me up 

Started cardio at Virgin active, 30 mins of HIT cardio on the treadmill. Get fit, feel fit I say!

Tonight I trained back with fluff chucker and had a great session. Even better laugh watching him struggle with his t shirt mid session ha ha.

Straight arm pull downs

Bent rows

Underhand pull downs

T bar rows (chest support)

Cable shrugs and low pulley rows super set

Lat pull down (pyramid set)

Weight this morning was 105kg.


----------



## flinty90

hey im 0.2 kg lighter than you bro lol.. how come i dont look like that then haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Lol, it's amazing that anth bailes weighed in 5 kg lighter than me at the Brits but smoked me totally including the super heavy weights!

Weight means sod all... But doesn't stop me weighing myself ha ha ha


----------



## Fluffchucker

flinty90 said:


> hey im 0.2 kg lighter than you bro lol.. how come i dont look like that then haha


Lol.... I'm 6" taller than him, and same weight.....for now... And defo don't look like him.... Pffft!


----------



## flinty90

Fluffchucker said:


> Lol.... I'm 6" taller than him, and same weight.....for now... And defo don't look like him.... Pffft!


yeah mate it sucks.. he must have a protein shake more per day he dont tell us about lol..


----------



## Incredible Bulk

You gonna whine all day lil b1tches or are you gonna try and catch up 

How's the back today fluffy??


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> You gonna whine all day lil b1tches or are you gonna try and catch up
> 
> How's the back today fluffy??


Gonna try and catch up mate , im having an ad lib protein shake as i type lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Drink your way to size!! Chug chug chug lol.

I'm firmly back on meal plan and I love the routine of it all again.

Cardio tmrw morning, that I missed as well with the routine of things.

I love prep due to the strict hour by hour schedule and try and keep to it in the offseason.


----------



## Bigmantraps

Subbed mate!! Be good to see how you approach it andwhat Big H throws in the mix!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Drink your way to size!! Chug chug chug lol.
> 
> I'm firmly back on meal plan and I love the routine of it all again.
> 
> Cardio tmrw morning, that I missed as well with the routine of things.
> 
> I love prep due to the strict hour by hour schedule and try and keep to it in the offseason.


so food wise now mate how come your on low carbs (i know your carb sensetive anyway) but is this approach going to give you the fuel to grow mate ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

H has me using higher fats for energy source. He has never gone wrong so far so can't wait to grow like a mofo on this offseason again.

We will be training together more as well.


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> H has me using higher fats for energy source. He has never gone wrong so far so can't wait to grow like a mofo on this offseason again.
> 
> We will be training together more as well.


Please quote me bro when you reply so i know you have replied :thumbup1: i dont wanna miss owt


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> Please quote me bro when you reply so i know you have replied :thumbup1: i dont wanna miss owt


Sorry bud, I'm on tapa talk too and keep selecting wrong reply option lol.


----------



## Fluffchucker

Incredible Bulk said:


> You gonna whine all day lil b1tches or are you gonna try and catch up
> 
> How's the back today fluffy??


We're trying to catch up... How can we though if you don't stop!!! Lol

Started to tighten up mid morning... To top it all off.... Left the foam roller at home!!!!


----------



## Fluffchucker

Incredible Bulk said:


> H has me using higher fats for energy source. He has never gone wrong so far so can't wait to grow like a mofo on this offseason again.
> 
> We will be training together more as well.


We need to discuss this more tomorrow, in between me gasping for air or throwing up!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Incredible Bulk said:


> H has me using higher fats for energy source. He has never gone wrong so far so can't wait to grow like a mofo on this offseason again.
> 
> We will be training together more as well.


I've used fats before mate and it does indeed help AND gets the calories into you much easier.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Tonight was chest and abs

Incline smith

120kg x 6

110kg x 5

100kg x 6

Db flat press

47.5kg x 9

X8

X7

Dips

12

9

8

Peck deck

Stack + 20kg x failure

+ 10kg x failure

Stack x failure

Incline ab crunches

3 sets x failure

Cable crunches

3 x failure


----------



## JANIKvonD

short n sweet sesh there mate, weights look to be down a bit to previous sessions tho?....is that with the initial change in diet to high fats


----------



## Queenie

JANIKvonD said:


> short n sweet sesh there mate, weights look to be down a bit to previous sessions tho?....is that with the initial change in diet to high fats


if he lifts too heavy, he'll get too big to be on the cover of Men's health mag


----------



## JANIKvonD

RXQueenie said:


> if he lifts too heavy, he'll get too big to be on the cover of Men's health mag


the cover?! not sure he has the face for it tbh


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hi jan, weights are down as I'm training at forest full time now and for example, the smith is of a different old school type so heavier, taken time off during Xmas period and only getting back full swing in things now.

Rest assured it will go up lol.

I will break out of this swimmers physique ooooooh yes ha ha. Soon I will be on marvel comics instead as the true incredible bulk lol.

Here's where I'm at right now.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Nice thick delts and chest there bud, only gonna get better too! :thumbup1:


----------



## Hotdog147

Looking great mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Looking good there mate,i thought you were handsome though? 

Can see your back from the front more now,good work.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers guys. Looking my worst but with the cardio and diet my mismatched abs will be back on show soon lol.

Traps are there, can't wait to get them damn freaky. Training with H tmrw on delts so pumped will be the word!!


----------



## defdaz

Looking hench, Aaron! Keep it up mate, hope to see you on stage at some point big boy!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hench, is that like reem?? 

Or tonk lol


----------



## defdaz

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hench, is that like reem??
> 
> Or tonk lol


Don't pretend you aren't down with the kids, fam. :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ha ha don't be mad blud.

Legs:

Squats:

180 x 7

200 x 5

180 x 6

Leg extensions

9 plates x 10 reps

9 plates x 10 reps

9 plates x 10 reps

Lying ham curls

45kg x 10 reps

45kg x 10 reps

45kg x 10 reps

Standing ham curl machine broke 

Standing calve raises

10 plates x failure

9 plates x failure

8 plates x failure

8 plates x failure

Seated calve raises

60kg x failure

60kg x failure

40kg x failure

Legs and glutes are fried.

I was being watched by the powerlifting crew today and they were most annoyed. They said they were looking to take the **** out of a bodybuilder squatting but my below parallel squats were commended lol.

H said he wished he had my calves as well so all in all, an ego boosting night!!


----------



## Suprakill4

HAHA, i bet that was a great feeling that they wanted to take the p1ss but couldnt. Well done!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Delts with big H

Db laterals (sets of 20s)

12.5kg

15kg

17.5kg

20kg

25kg

Db "around the worlds"

7.5kg x 10 to the front

7.5kg x 10 to the rear

(3 sets)

Front raises

10kg x failure x 3

These are done so you raise one then hold it until you raise the other hand, then only then can you lower it. So one db is always held in the air in front of you. A KILLER!!!

Machine press

2/3 stack x 15

3/4 stack x 11

Stack x 8

Smith press (slow negatives)

40kg x 12

50kg x 8

60kg x 8

Face pulls

3 sets x 20 reps

Done and dusted. H went on to train calves but I already done those last night. Now knackered and crashed on the couch!!


----------



## flinty90

around the worlds mate ???

love that shoulder session mate !!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Imagine doing shoulder warm ups for your arms where you rotate the arms round to the front and then to the rear, now add dumbbells lol.

It's a killer!!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Imagine doing shoulder warm ups for your arms where you rotate the arms round to the front and then to the rear, now add dumbbells lol.
> 
> It's a killer!!


ouch sounds painful just saying it ...

i think that would grind my crappy shoulders into a pulp !!

any particular form you hold whilst doing these mate ???


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Form is just try and keep the rotations controlled and not using gravity to take hold of the negative.

Snowed so the country ground to a halt. Let out of work at 12 but traffic meant I didn't get home till 2:30.

Made it all the way home incident free but went into the back of a parked car left on the corner of the road FFS.

Good safe parking that!!

Trekked to the gym in the snow by foot.

Arms

EZ CURLS

50kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 6 + 2 cheat

Db curls

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

Cable preachers

3 plates x 10

4 plates x 8

4 plates x 6

3 plates x 8

Tri push downs

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

Rope overhead extensions

5 plates x failure

6 plates x failure

6 plates x failure

Db skulls

15kg x failure x 2

Done!!!

Delts sore from yesterday, arms pumped and time for a pic lol.

Getting back on track!


----------



## flinty90

looking good mate ..

so these around the world is it up at front to shoulder height ?? then around to side and lower repeat ??? or then up at side to shoulder height rond to front and lower or do you go higher than shoulder height ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Imagine doing breast stroke. Get round Qs for dinner again and I will show you


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Imagine doing breast stroke. Get round Qs for dinner again and I will show you


if im down again next week i will come round bro i promise !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> around the worlds mate ???
> 
> love that shoulder session mate !!


We also used to call Front raise/side raise/mid front/mid side raise the same so it can be confusing lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Exactly those big lbs!!

No worries flint, let us know


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest with H

Peck deck

Half stack x 20

3/4 stack x 20

Stack x 20

Stack + 20kg x 15

Stack + 40kg x 10

Stack x 20

Incline bench

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 8 + 2

100kg 28's (think 21s for biceps)

100kg 28's

28's = 7 full reps, 7 top range, 7 bottom range, 7 full range

Db press

20kg x 10 reps

25kg x 10 reps

30kg x 10 reps

Db "around the worlds"

7.5kg x 12 reps

Cable cross overs

3 sets x 20 reps

Chest was pumped to high heaven and now still dead to the touch lol.

Back tmrw with H. It's going to be a great training week!!


----------



## biglbs

I love those 21's but not tried 28's...............................yet, nice one


----------



## HJL

great journal, just had a read through every few pages!

Could you recommenced a couple of products from the website of your sponsor? just saw this http://musclexcess.com/products/EVOULTION-COLOSSUS-Hardcore-All-In-One-Mass-Muscle-Size.

looks good, are there and products that you feel particularly help you (or would benefit the natural trainer the most?)

thank you, good luck!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers biglbs. 

HJL, I'd recommend the GH collussus as you get a lot for your buck in one tub.

Creatine, HMB, beta alanine, glutamine, test boosters, low GI carbs (no sugar shakes here!) and a good level of protein.

It's great before or after a workout.

My personal fav is the creatine x6, 6 types of creatine in one serving and a nice berry flavour. I mix in a scoop of H bomb pre workout for added kick lol.

They protein powders are too notch, the whey is exactly what it says on the label, no soy, pea or sugars you wouldn't find naturally anyway in lactose.

The peptide is a tad pricier but you get what you pay for for sure.

I can wax lyrical all day and sound like a walking advert but I really do rate the range.

H bomb is an acquired taste I will state lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back workout with H

Straight arm pull downs

5 sets increasing in weight each time

T bar rows (chest supported)

20kg

40kg

60kg

80kg x 10

Cable shrugs

1/3 stack

1/2 stack

3/4 stack

1/2 stack x 20

Partial deads

140kg

180kg

220kg x 10

260 x 7

Rep challenge winner! (Small victories lol)

Lat pull downs

1/3 stack

1/2 stack

2/3 stack x 10

Done! All totally shattered and tired after.

This morning was 25mins HIIT cardio, heart rate maxed at 155bpm.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Well that was not a fun end to last week... i caught a bug wednesday so i spent 3-4 days nursing a gastrointestinal purge fest 

Its cleared up but still carrying a heavy chest and bunged up nose. Seems a lot of it is going about and one guy at the gym had the same crap.

ANYWAY!

Monday - Chest... on my own tonight as working late as i had to take a half day for my sofa that wasnt delivered saturday as promised.

Grrrr

INCLINE SMITH

140KG - 3 REPS

130kg - 5 REPS

120KG - 6 REPS

110KG - 6 REPS

100KG - 6 REPS

80KG - 8 REPS

Yes mega low reps but tying to push strength this week, mixing it up with H's style of training.

DB FLAT PRESS

47.5KG - 9 REPS

47.5KG - 8 REPS

47.5KG - 6 REPS

DIPS

12

10

9

DB FLYS

25KG - 10 REPS

25KG - 9 REPS

25KG - 8 REPS

CABLE CROSSOVERS

8 PLATES - 12 REPS

8 PLATES - 10 REPS

Cardio tmrw morning, loving my conditioning right now and H is very happy with how i am looking. I'm full, getting bigger by the week and i love how i look right now. Can only get better and BIGGER!!!

Training back with H tmrw, arms on wednesday...


----------



## Queenie

However... I did take u to see the arnie film!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> However... I did take u to see the arnie film!!


I still want that car....


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> I still want that car....


Lol hmm what car aaron???? Pmsl


----------



## Incredible Bulk

shut up!!!

or i will tell everyone how you ate fruit cake and told me it tasted just like...fruit cake


----------



## Queenie

Blah blah fruitcake. At least I know my cars lol


----------



## flinty90

Morning mate good couple of sessions up there, sorry to hear you havent been well...

have you moved into new place yet bro ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Yup all moved in mate, few odds and sods to buy but pretty much all settled now.

Bein ill is the worst but sh1t happens, now off to blast the cardio.


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Yup all moved in mate, few odds and sods to buy but pretty much all settled now.
> 
> Bein ill is the worst but sh1t happens, now off to blast the cardio.


Might drop you a text later bro see how your getting on X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cool


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Me this morning 109kg


----------



## JANIKvonD

brilliant! waist is really holding in well too. hows the low carbs treating u?......sore subject lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Low carbs... Hmmm around 350g so not too bad for my offseason as I get more cals from fats 

Yes looking I keep the waist right so I don't sport a power belly you see many big guys have


----------



## JANIKvonD

Incredible Bulk said:


> Low carbs... Hmmm around 350g so not too bad for my offseason as I get more cals from fats
> 
> Yes looking I keep the waist right *so I don't sport a power belly you see many big guys have*


tut...its hardly an offseason without a belly, get it sorted 

350g a day?....thats not bad, i thought i was WAY less when u said flintys high carb day was about the same as ur weeks worth lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Incredible Bulk said:


> Me this morning 109kg


Absolute beast, hope you have a great year Aaron :beer:


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Absolute beast, hope you have a great year Aaron :beer:


yes i hate him too .. oh thats not what you said lol ...

he has that fcukin awesome upper body and then you look at whats hiding in his trackie bottoms , fcukin tree trunks , [email protected] i hate loving you IB X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ha ha ha cheers guys.

All coming together.

Back tonight with H.

Straight arm pull downs.

20

25

30

35

40kg x 12

Low pulley rows super set with cable shrugs.

5 sets x failure.

Awesome pump!!!

Partial deads

140

180

220kg x 10

Machine shrugs

Stack plus 40

Stack plus 80

Stack plus 160kg x failure

Trap paaaaaaain!!!

ISO pull downs

40kg x 20

40kg x 20

Great workout!!

25mins HIIT this morning


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Arms

Db curls

20kg

25kg

30kg

35kg x 7 reps

Cable curls

6 plates x 10

6 plates x 9

6 plates x 8reps

Db hammers

25kg

25kg x 12

Cable standing curls (cross over station)

4 plates

5 plates x 10

Tri push downs

30kg

35kg

40kg

45kg

60kg

60kg x 10

Dips

10

9

7

Tri rope push downs

5 plates x failure

5 plates x failure

4 plates x failure


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders tonight... With meeeeeeee! Aren't u lucky? I can tell how excited u are at the prospect of me swearing and moaning even more than usual


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Bring on the puuuuuump!

Yes you will moan and swear but I'm used to it so much now I'd be scared if you stopped!! 

Nandos after if you are a good training b1tch lol


----------



## biglbs

Nice workout buddy:thumb:

Shame you failed on Tri rope push downs,but at least you tried 3 times


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ha ha ha cheeky fcker 

You're lucky you have a pretty face

Trained with Q last night!

Db laterals

10kg, 15kg, 17.5kg

Pyramid set 20 reps, 10, 8, 6, 6

Then 10, 6, 6, 6, 6

Then 10, 6, 6, 6 ,6

Pumped and shoulders dead already!

Cable laterals

3 plates x 12

3plates x 12

Db front raises H style

7.5kg x failure x 3

Incline crunches

Bench crunches thing ma bob

Cable crunches

Both felt drained and tired after, chilled out with a film which was by all accounts crap lol. Chernobyl diaries was not all it cracked up to be and for what was meant to be a horror didnt even scare Q and that was a first lol.

Legs tonight


----------



## biglbs

Chernobiyl diares had a glowing report pmsl(positively radio active)

Ay been called a few things ,,,,but good lookin......come on!

Another good sesh there,lookin very wide in your pics mate,nice to watch this!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking great in the pic.

Me and missus watched that film at cinema, what a load of shyte!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers supra!

Yeah it will go to the back of my DVD collection 

We were looking to go to see stallones new flick but its not out till next week


----------



## Suprakill4

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cheers supra!
> 
> Yeah it will go to the back of my DVD collection
> 
> We were looking to go to see stallones new flick but its not out till next week


Yeah we want to go watch that. Looks good! We just have them passes so can just go whenever and watch as many films as we want for a small monthly price. There's loads out at the minute.

Did you and queenie meet on here? Something I was curious about, dunno why lol.


----------



## Queenie

Thanks again for lifts to Heathrow and brekkie today! 

Im still awake!! Lol. And its still only 7:15pm. Cardio sesh before bed I think!! X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah we want to go watch that. Looks good! We just have them passes so can just go whenever and watch as many films as we want for a small monthly price. There's loads out at the minute.
> 
> Did you and queenie meet on here? Something I was curious about, dunno why lol.


We did look at then and might give it some more thought! Save a fortune lol.

Yes we did meet on here,


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks again for lifts to Heathrow and brekkie today!
> 
> Im still awake!! Lol. And its still only 7:15pm. Cardio sesh before bed I think!! X


No worries, I was about to chew off my own arm I was that hungry so thought I'd dazzle you one more time with my breakfast eating skills and all of the pastry baskets! Which was misleading as it was just three items 

No cardio today, just a giant roast dinner round your mums ha ha x


----------



## Suprakill4

Incredible Bulk said:


> We did look at then and might give it some more thought! Save a fortune lol.
> 
> Yes we did meet on here,


You only have to go twice a month and you are saving money.

Ah nice one thought so.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest

Incline smith

180kg x 1 rep (dunno why but tried lol)

160kg x 3 reps

140kg x 8 reps

140kg x 7 reps

120kg x 8 reps

Db flat bench

52.5kg x 8 reps

52.5kg x 7 reps

52.5kg x 6 reps

40kg x 8 reps

Dips

10

8

8

Cable cross overs

8 plates x 12

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 8


----------



## biglbs

Well it busted some fibres,for that powerhouse look mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ooooo yeah!! Mega pump!! Next week will go lighter to hit all muscle fibres.


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Ooooo yeah!! Mega pump!! Next week will go lighter to hit all muscle fibres.


Love that approach,just love it mate.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

More than one way to skin a cat!

Never liked cats lol


----------



## biglbs

Skin all the little fookers ,i care not:lol:

Now i await kitty lovers attack!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back

Deadlifts

140 x 3

180 x 3

220 x 3

260 x 3

Happy with that!! Powerlifters said it was a great lift apart from my use of straps lol.

Straight arm pull downs

30kg

35kg

40kg x 10

T bar rows (chest supported)

60kg

80kg

60kg

60kg x 10

Low pulley rows

10 plates

11 plates

11 plates x 7

Close grip pull downs

13 plates

14 plates

14 plates x 10

Machine shrugs

Stack + 40kg

Stack + 60kg

Stack + 60kg x 10

Great session, back was throbbing after the deads. Only throw them in on a rare occasion.

Was asked if I was dieting for Pompey, must be looking in good shape! Really positive mood with my training right now, loving it all


----------



## biglbs

sStrong fooker,my back went into spasm reading that/1/


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Spam eh?? Hmmm spam on toast.... Mmmmm


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Spam eh?? Hmmm spam on toast.... Mmmmm


Cvntus!lol

Eggs cheese bacon and spam....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Now you're talking!! Can't beat the classics eh? Ha ha


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> Spam eh?? Hmmm spam on toast.... Mmmmm


There is a spam museum here. No joke!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ARMS

DB CURLS

32.5KG - 7 REPS

32.5KG - 7 REPS

32.5KG - 6 REPS

CABLE EZ CURLS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

5 PLATES - 10 REPS

6 PLATES - 10 REPS

6 PLATES - 10 REPS

DB HAMMER CURLS

20KG - 12 REPS

20KG - 12 REPS

STANDING CABLE CURLS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

TRI PUSHDOWNS

45KG - 10 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS

55KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 8 REPS

CABLE OH EXTENSIONS (BENCH SUPPORTED)

5 PLATES - 10 REPS

6 PLATES - 10 REPS

5 PLATES - 10 REPS

ROPE PUSHDOWNS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> There is a spam museum here. No joke!!


Full of @roblet 's posts!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Monday: chest

Incline smith

160 x 6

140 x 9

140 x 6

130 x 5

120 x 6

Db flat press

55kg x 7

55 x 6

55 x 6

50 x 8

Dips with 10kg plate

8

8

7

5

Cable crossovers

9 plates x 10 x 3

Last nights back workout with H.

Straight arm pull downs

25

30

35

40

45kg x 12

ISO pull downs

40kg x 12

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

Low cable rows

4 sets x 12

Bent rows

60kg

100kg

120kg x 12

Superset with cable shrugs

3/4 stack x 10 each time.

Machine shrugs

Stack plus 40kg

Stack plus 80kg

Stack plus 120kg (ouch)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Arms

Pull downs

25

30

35

45

50

55kg x 12

Wide grip pull downs

30

35

40kg x 12

OH cable extensions

30

35

40kg x 12

Close grip bench

60kg x 15 (not failure)

80kg x 15 (not failure)

90kg x 10

100kg x 7

Rope pull downs

25kg x 10 x 2

Db concentration curls

4 sets x 12 reps no rest

EZ drag curls

30

40

50

60kg x 10 reps

Preacher curls

3 plates

2 plates

2 plates x failure

Standing cable curls

4 plates

3 plates x 12

Very late session tonight with H, finished at 9pm and very tired after.

Increase in cals now as my weight has stuck at 109kg and H says I am very lean for offseason.


----------



## C.Hill

Nice workouts mate.

Out of curiosity roughly how many kcals you taking in in the off season now?


----------



## Queenie

Extra cals may help with energy levels too? Hope so 

BRING ON HANZ SOLO


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Extra cals may help with energy levels too? Hope so
> 
> BRING ON HANZ SOLO


lol running out of steam is he queenster pmsl...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Extra cals may help with energy levels too? Hope so
> 
> BRING ON HANZ SOLO


Hopefully, been feeling tired by the end of the day but that's down to H training later than I'm used to.

Can't wait to pick it up!!! You and fin will be my first passengers lol x



C.Hill said:


> Nice workouts mate.
> 
> Out of curiosity roughly how many kcals you taking in in the off season now?


Cheers Carl, I'm on around 4k now mate.



flinty90 said:


> lol running out of steam is he queenster pmsl...


Pmsl, cheeky fuk.


----------



## C.Hill

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cheers Carl, I'm on around 4k now mate.


Lmao who the fcuk is Carl?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chris? Cuthburt? Charles? Craig? Connor? Lol....

Some reason I thought your name was Carl?!! Back to bed for me


----------



## C.Hill

Incredible Bulk said:


> Chris? Cuthburt? Charles? Craig? Connor? Lol....
> 
> Some reason I thought your name was Carl?!! Back to bed for me


It's Chris lol but I like the name cuthburt!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

It's now cuthburt, so let it be written so shall it be done.


----------



## biglbs

Sorry mate,we have lost Flinty's rat have it been here?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

No, only Yorkshire ponies my lad, you know, the ones that can work down't pit like lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Riiiiiight update time.

Took some time away for myself but IB is back muahahahahaha!!

Trained last week but will only update as this week goes on.

I have been stuck in a negative loop for some time and I'm trying to pull myself out but all things will be back to my all singing and dancing self.

Can't sing, can't dance but hell, a man can try eh ha ha.

Tonight was legs, missed Fridays let session as I had a knee twinge and the weekend was focused on helping those who help me @RXQueenie.  x

Legs

Squats

200kg x 6

200kg x 6

180kg x 6

Leg extensions

50kg x 12

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

Lying ham curls

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

Standing calve raise

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

Feel sick as a dog but signs of a great leg session lol.

Really happy with my squats tonight, full depth and pause at the bottom.

Roll on tmrw, chest day 

That's it for now


----------



## Queenie

Great session, great squats and good to see u back u big goon 

back in the right mindset...

LETS ADD SOME MASS


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Nahh, I wanna add some monstrous big freaky mass!!! Aiming high, nothing less as per usual lol

Goon, but a loveable goon 

Yeah I know I'm loveable as gunner the gym dog sat next to me on a chair at the gym and decided to break what had to be the most disgusting vile mother fcking fart ever. Even H banished him to his bed for it.


----------



## Queenie

He was rolling in fox sh1t earlier lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Explains why I felt sick post workout then lol.

What is it with dogs and fox sh1t?!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest

Incline smith

170kg x 5 reps

165kg x 5 reps

140kg x 8 reps

140kg x 6 reps

Db press

67.5kg x 4 reps

45kg x 10 reps

45kg x 8 reps

45kg x 6 reps

Dips

15kg x 8 reps

10kg x 9 reps

BW x 10 reps

Cable crossovers

6 plates x 20

8 plates x 15

8 plates x 12

H had a look over me and he's really happy. I'm sitting at 111kg first thing in the morning and lean still.

Pics say more


----------



## C.Hill

Looking huge mate!

67.5kg db press is insane lol

When you incline smith press, do you lock out at the top or pause? Or is it a constant movement?


----------



## Hotdog147

Looking huge mate, strong as fukc too!


----------



## CJ

You 2 are working really well together, thats obvious to see. Balance is ao much better

Great job


----------



## Incredible Bulk

CJ said:


> You 2 are working really well together, thats obvious to see. Balance is ao much better
> 
> Great job


We are, he's seeing a lot more of me now as i train with him. Much better understanding of my body and its quirks now too.

Thanks hot dog!!!



C.Hill said:


> Looking huge mate!
> 
> 67.5kg db press is insane lol
> 
> When you incline smith press, do you lock out at the top or pause? Or is it a constant movement?


I lock out, I don't do constant tension. Would be fun to dabble and try it though!!

Thanks bud


----------



## flinty90

looking like the focus is fcukin on bro .. nice work ya big scary man X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> looking like the focus is fcukin on bro .. nice work ya big scary man X


That's how I wanna be, ability to scare kids and old people lol.

Thanks bud


----------



## animal adam

Fu*kin beast!!! How's the back coming along??.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

animal adam said:


> Fu*kin beast!!! How's the back coming along??.


Will update with more pics this week!

Thanks for the kudos 

Unleashing the frrrrrreeeeeeak!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Gone full retard it seem's 






^ Aaron at bodypower


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Lmfao, yeah maybe one day


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back day

Straight arm pull downs

25kg

30kg

35kg

40kg

45kg x 10

Lat pull downs

15

16

17

18 plates x 10

Close grip pull downs

15

16

17 plates x 10

T bar supported rows

80kg x 6

60lg x 10

60kg x 10

Machine shrugs

Stack plus + 80kg

3 sets x 12 reps

Done


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking brilliant mate. Managing to stay very lean too


----------



## JANIKvonD

seen the pic on FB too mate, looking beyond massive now!...shudders especially :thumb:

see the hairs coming in on the pins too :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Lol, yeah no shaving the legs for some time yet!! I'm not a preen and prune kinda guy 

Arms

Tri push downs (auto correct said pushed hens?!)

Ran the stack up to 12 plates on the lat pull down as every one likes a gun workout on Friday lol.

10 reps each

Skulls super set with close grip press

60kg x 10

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

Dips

Bw x 12

X 10

X 8

X 7

Db curls

35kg x 7

27.5 x 8

27.5 x 8

20kg x 12

Cable curls (low pulley row station)

1 plate x 15

2 plates x 12

3 plates x 10

Cable standing curls

5 plates x 8

5 plates x 8

Great training week and I've loved seeing some more results. Getting stronger and stronger!!!

Now to chill and gorge this weekend, off to see friends in Pompey


----------



## flinty90

good week bro, finished off by a great weekend i hope, stay safe , enjoy yourself X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Can't get into too much trouble with my best mate (ok total lie!) but we will be with my godson (1.5yrs old) and his 65yr old dad ha ha.

Probably see what football is on and head on down to the local 

Have a good one too bud


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> Can't get into too much trouble with my best mate (ok total lie!) but we will be with my godson (1.5yrs old) and his 65yr old dad ha ha.
> 
> Probably see what football is on and head on down to the local
> 
> Have a good one too bud


Goddam you and your inability to quote lol X

As steven tyler sings "i dont want to miss a thing "


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> Goddam you and your inability to quote lol X
> 
> As steven tyler sings "i dont want to miss a thing "


Ahhh Aerosmith. I grew up listening to them and know pretty much most of their songs word for word!! My geek guilty admission 

Quoted sorry boss


----------



## Little_Jay

do u have weekends off diet when in off season mate>


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Little_Jay said:


> do u have weekends off diet when in off season mate>


I have the main bulk of my meals and add a few treats in like mac d and tesco sandwiches. It's not done me any harm and I'm lean so all good.

Last year it was quite bad eating wise and barely got the right macros in. All change this year!!

Refreshing tmrws, I want to be a super at all costs! Not a fatty one though


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Re feeding. Not refreshing lol


----------



## Queenie

A refeed day was my idea 

I have pie here for u btw! Pmsfl


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> A refeed day was my idea
> 
> I have pie here for u btw! Pmsfl


Pie and 5kg chicken, you know me well


----------



## defdaz

Incredible Bulk said:


> I have the main bulk of my meals and add a few treats in like mac d and tesco sandwiches. It's not done me any harm and I'm lean so all good.
> 
> Last year it was quite bad eating wise and barely got the right macros in. All change this year!!
> 
> Refreshing tmrws, I want to be a super at all costs! Not a fatty one though


I feel the same mate, except desperate to be in the heavies, not the supers (I wish)! :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

defdaz said:


> I feel the same mate, except desperate to be in the heavies, not the supers (I wish)! :lol:


Just seeing daz ball take the supers at the Arnold has really lit a fire inside me!!

Can't wait to train now lol. Like watching a rocky film, always makes me want to find a punch bag and scream "ain't so baaaad" a few times


----------



## defdaz

Heck yes. During training I keep saying to myself - 'One more for number one' and all the other good quotes.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

defdaz said:


> Heck yes. During training I keep saying to myself - 'One more for number one' and all the other good quotes.


Lol, I usually say "1 more for 5th, 2 more for 4th " etc... 5 more for the win and one extra for bragging rights ha ha ha ha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back workout

deadlifts

60kg - 6

100kg - 6

140kg - 6

180kg - 3

220kg - 1

260kg - 1

300kg - 1

oh hell yes!!!! lifetime PB!!!!

Was filmed by the powerlifter guys, quite nice for them to do so as he did it on the sly PMSL, text me the video so glad to have it for upload.

Lat Pulldowns

19 plates - 6 reps

20 plates - 8 reps

23 plates - 8 reps PB

23 plates- 8 reps

Bent rows

100kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

120kg - 10 reps

100kg - 10 reps

close grip pulldowns

16 plates - 10 reps

16 plates - 10 reps

16 plates - 8 reps

low pulley rows ( standing, well crouched lol)

4 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 10 reps

5 plates - 7 reps

bb shrugs

100kg - 10 reps

140kg - 10 reps

180kg - 10 reps

200kg - 5 reps


----------



## biglbs

Repped you fookin monster


----------



## Matt 1

mad deadlift mate!


----------



## animal adam

You made it look Easy!!! You can do more!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys, didnt feel easy... damn i had glitter vision in my eyes when i walked away lol.

glitter vision as sparkly bits in my eyes, not seeing kids everywhere


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers guys, didnt feel easy... damn i had glitter vision in my eyes when i walked away lol.
> 
> glitter vision as sparkly bits in my eyes, not seeing kids everywhere


----------



## animal adam

I wanna see 310 next week


----------



## Incredible Bulk

maybe...maybe lol


----------



## defdaz

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers guys, didnt feel easy... damn i had glitter vision in my eyes when i walked away lol.
> 
> glitter vision as sparkly bits in my eyes, not seeing kids everywhere


Very impressive mate, even if it was only half a rep. :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

300kg means the rep wouldn't be controlled, more like rocket propelled gravity free fall with a spine shaking thud lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest:

Incline smith

170kg x 5

160 x 5

150 x 5

140 x 7

Db flat press

50kg x 8

50kg x 7

50kg x 7

Peck deck

Stack x 15

Stack plus 10kg x 10

Stack plus 20kg x 10

Stack plus 20kg x 10

Dips

Bw x 12

Bw x 10

Bw x 7

Gym was busy tonight and had to wait for near on every thing but Sod's law, it's a great gym so always good atmosphere when it's rammed.

Had to switch order of dips and an isolation exercise as two guy were attempting hanging leg raise which looked like a chimps playtime at the zoo with all the swinging ha ha ha


----------



## Queenie

Were they still swinging?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Made your form look as polished as a Russian gymnast!! Lol


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> Made your form look as polished as a Russian gymnast!! Lol


Lmfao!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Arms last night (minimum rest)

Tri push downs

25kg-55kg x 10 reps (5 sets total)

30 secs rest.

Dips

15

12

10

10

Body weight, holding the stretch at the bottom and staying short of full lock out at the top.

Rope push downs

3 plates

4 plates

3 plates

2 plates x failure (10-15)

Suffering some tendinitis in the left elbow, frick on a stick! 

But it's common for me during a bulk so powering through. Will buy some cissus to help out.

Biceps

Db curls

35kg x 6

25 x 10

25 x 10

22.5 x 10

20kg x 10

Cable curls

4 plates x failure (15ish)

5 plates x failure

6 plates x Failure

5 plates x failure

Done, tendinitis got a bit much so left it at that, arms pumped and sore so a great workout!!

Afterwards took queenie out for a Mexican and chillaxed.

Legs tonight muahahahaa.


----------



## Queenie

omg that slab of salmon and veg was luuuuush!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

It looked it!! I was too wrapped up in my mini feast of enchiladas, garlic bread and onion rings lol.


----------



## biglbs

Have you seen a good osteo about the tendons?

i thought i had the same but my tendon had shifted and was out of its correct 'groove'causing pain,he massaged it then cracked my elbow,fook it hurt a week later no pain,done on both arms,sometimes i have it re done if i go silly on bulk!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

No mate, I will see one though if its still here after a few weeks. First time it's flared up this bulk so too early to make that kinda call.

But thanks for the thought big man!! Hope your well


----------



## Suprakill4

Ffs mental deadlift! Makes my back shiver with fear just thinking about it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs

Squats

180kg x 12

140kg x 15

140kg x 12

Just missed out on my old PB of 180kg for 15, will get this next week!!

I haven't done 15s for well over a year so forgot how mentally taxing it is as well as physical.

Used the narrow power rack so had to place hands right next to the plates when walking in and out. Not a comfy position to shift with 180 on the back I tell Yeee!

Lying ham curls

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

Going up to 60kg next week

Standing ham curls

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

Going up to 5 plates next week.

Standing calve raises

5 plates x 12

6 plates x 10

6 plates x 10

5 plates x 10


----------



## Suprakill4

Must be building plenty of muscle tissue with these amazing workouts mate.

How you finding everything at the minute? Mentality? Health? Joints from these high weights etc etc......?

Only reason i ask is when i do a heavy routine, 4 weeks in and my body is in pieces and i start picking up little niggles all over and joints are bad, feel too run down etc.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Certainly putting on some size, need more though 

My chest feels more fuller and thicker, something I'm hopin to carry through till show day.

A bit of elbow tendinitis, other than that all things are great thank you 

Don't feel run down, had a nice lie in this morning and feeling fresh!


----------



## Suprakill4

Incredible Bulk said:


> Certainly putting on some size, need more though
> 
> My chest feels more fuller and thicker, something I'm hopin to carry through till show day.
> 
> A bit of elbow tendinitis, other than that all things are great thank you
> 
> Don't feel run down, had a nice lie in this morning and feeling fresh!


Not suprised mate, your chest looks to have progressed alot! Do you have a show planned then mate? I must have missed it if you have put it in here.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Thank you 

I'm looking for a later qualifier so prob Leeds, brum etc


----------



## Queenie

Have a fab weekend big guy  I would say I hope @RACK looks after u but I know youre both as bad as each other lol  x


----------



## RACK

We had an awsome time Queenie 

Good to see you at the weekend mate, an amazing laugh as always! And proof again that on a stage your posing will thrash mine but in a nightclub I will own hahaha

PS, found a smirnoff ice pic too


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I had to pmsl at the perspective pic!! Fcking out massed by two classic swimmers Ffs lol.

Had an awesome night too brother, still chuckling at the gritter chase, get ya once and follow you round town!!

For the record, you guys bought the first Smirnoff Ice. 










Noticed how daz look miserable as sin in every pic but on that podium could we get him off?? Could we fooook lol


----------



## PHMG

Cant believe you went out in your thermals IB!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'm glad I wore a long sleeve jumper!! Effin cold up there for a southern fairy like me


----------



## RACK

hahaha, daz only smiles when eating!!!

There's still grit in and on my boots too


----------



## PHMG

Im a little confused guys?

You are supposed to be serious bodybuilders, and yet you are out drinking and having fun?


----------



## RACK

My serious bb'in days are done mate. It's a hobby and diet choice only now for me. These 2 guys live it though and hats off to them both


----------



## Papa Lazarou

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im a little confused guys?
> 
> You are supposed to be serious bodybuilders, and yet you are out drinking and having fun?


Whatever next?

Daz smiling?!


----------



## PHMG

Papa Lazarou said:


> Whatever next?
> 
> Daz smiling?!


Damn you and your sexy girlfriend....off to the toilet i go for 20minutes....my workmates are starting to get suspicious.


----------



## PHMG

RACK said:


> My serious bb'in days are done mate. It's a hobby and diet choice only now for me. These 2 guys live it though and hats off to them both


Smiling?? Smirnoff ice???

Def not proper bodybuilders. Should be in bed by 10pm to get enough sleep else they will be catabolic.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Damn you and your sexy girlfriend....off to the toilet i go for 20minutes....my workmates are starting to get suspicious.


I have the same problem. Plus, the poor girl never gets any sleep when she's home...


----------



## PHMG

Papa Lazarou said:


> I have the same problem. Plus, the poor girl never gets any sleep when she's home...


Exactly how it should be! They are there to cook, clean up, look good and catch our spunk...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ok enough about your sex lives in here pmsl.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Monday chest

Incline ISO press

80kg x 15

80kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

Pec deck

Stack x 15

12 plates x 15

12 plates x 12

Dips

Bw x 10

Bw x 9

Bw x 8

Flat smith

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

60kg x 12

Cable crossovers

6 plates x 12

6 plates x 12

Tuesday back

Lat pull downs

23 plates x 7

21 plates x 8 reps

19 plates x 8 reps

Bent rows

140kg x 8

140kg x 8

140kg x 8

Low pulley rows

8 plates x 10

10 plates x 7

9 plates x 8

Straight arm pull downs

25kg x 10

30kf x 10

30kg x 10

25kg x 10

Machine shrugs

Stack plus 40kg x 20

Stack plus 80kg x 15

Stack plus 80kg x 15

Cable shrugs

6 plates x 12

6 plates x 12


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite u big bastard. seen that pic on FB (113.5kg one)...looking monsterous!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thanks supra!!

weigh in today and i'm now sitting at 113.5kg 

i've been adding food where i can but due to appetite liquid meals are the way forward for me.

I've been having 3 scoops of musclexcess's 1-evolution which is a meal replacement shake (all-in-1).

HMB, glutamine, creatine, BCAA's, amongst many other goodies... a welcome addition to my diet


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Arms

Tri push downs

55kg

60kg

55kg

55kg x 8

Close grip bench

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

Dips

10

9

8

8

Rope push downs

4 plates x 8

3 plates x 10

3 plates x 10

Db conc curls (5 sets no rest)

12.5kg x 10

Cable curls

4 plates x 12

5 plates x 10

5 plates x 10

Standing single hand cable curls

(Crossover station)

4 plates x 8

4 plates x 8

Mega mega pump!!!

No tendon issues so I'm happy

H is low right now as arnie the gym dog is very sick  sad times!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs:

Trained with two other guys last night as it was their leg session too so they joined in on the IB fun 

Squats

180kg - 14 reps...garrrghh so close!! eyes blew at 14 reps, looked like a had red contact lenses in.

140kg - 12 reps

100kg - 15 reps...back pump, frikkin painful

leg extensions

7 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

9 plates x 10

3 second contraction at the top

lying hamcurls

45kg - 10 reps

50kg - 10 reps

55kg - 10 reps

standing ham curls

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

4 plates x 10

sitting calve raises

50kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

standing calve raises

10 plates x 10 reps

10 plates x 10 reps

done... all of us nursing severe quad pumps and cramps and ended up sitting around the gym for a good 30-40 mins after not wanting to move lol.

Great session!


----------



## Suprakill4

Great leg session there mate it looks painful!!!! I have been doing a lot of pauses and peak contraction and its nearly enough tk bring me to tears it burns that much on the teardrop part of the quad.

Do you get bad cramps a few hours after legs? Mine are horrendous so have added electrolytes intra workout because thought it was because I was sweating that much and it's definitely helped. They taste fcuking awful though.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I up my salt in my meals on leg days so I don't suffer too bad but on prep I get massive quad cramps at night!

Lying in bed and BANG ow ow ow let it end!!!!!!!


----------



## defdaz

Incredible Bulk said:


> I up my salt in my meals on leg days so I don't suffer too bad but on prep I get massive quad cramps at night!
> 
> Lying in bed and BANG ow ow ow let it end!!!!!!!


There are more fun ways of being woke up, that's for sure! :lol: I tend to get my cramps in the sartorius muscles, sometimes both legs at the same time. The most painful fecking things!


----------



## Suprakill4

Incredible Bulk said:


> I up my salt in my meals on leg days so I don't suffer too bad but on prep I get massive quad cramps at night!
> 
> Lying in bed and BANG ow ow ow let it end!!!!!!!


Never thought to do that, good tip ill give it a shot because the electrolytes even though only at half a gram fast horrid in a shake.


----------



## matt p

IB you up for another squat video where you do the drop set with the barbell still across your back?

Its ok if you dont want too, I understand if your scared etc..........bite? lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

defdaz said:


> There are more fun ways of being woke up, that's for sure! :lol: I tend to get my cramps in the sartorius muscles, sometimes both legs at the same time. The most painful fecking things!


There are many many more fun ways of being woken up but dammit... i remember one prep having double quad cramp.

I bent the knees finally and bang, hammys then went... then quads.

I was on the floor at early o'clock shaking like a 5hitting dog and fearing going back to sleep!!



Suprakill4 said:


> Never thought to do that, good tip ill give it a shot because the electrolytes even though only at half a gram fast horrid in a shake.


You've officially put me off taking electrolytes lol.



matt p said:


> IB you up for another squat video where you do the drop set with the barbell still across your back?
> 
> Its ok if you dont want too, I understand if your scared etc..........bite? lol


OOooooooo i see what you did there...

Ok Mr Parlington, you're on... will need 3 spotters though, one each side to strip off the plates and one to catch my rectal prolapse 

Will look into this again


----------



## Queenie

Am I allowed to comment in here?

Ill volunteer to video. Ive been told im a rubbish spotter though.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

of course

you can video but leg day is friday night and i know you have the twins :-/


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> of course
> 
> you can video but leg day is friday night and i know you have the twins :-/


They're in goodwood this friday


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'll charge the camera then!


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> I'll charge the camera then!


Ha! Awesome 

The pl's will spot u wont they?


----------



## matt p

Haha I knew if I threw down the challenge you would be on it like sonic lol I only did it for your own benefit though as I want too see you progress ;-) (wonders can Aarron see through the lies) lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

matt p said:


> Haha I knew if I threw down the challenge you would be on it like sonic lol I only did it for your own benefit though as I want too see you progress ;-) (wonders can Aarron see through the lies) lol


It's Aaron mother fcker, 

We will see muahahahaa.

Legs are growing at a fast rate again so will be good to see some old torture routines I made for myself dragged up from the sadistic depths lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

update time!!

MONDAY - Chest

INCLINE SMITH

170KG - 5 REPS

160KG - 5 REPS

140KG - 6 REPS

120KG - 8 REPS

DB FLATS

45KG - 12 REPS

45KG - 10 REPS

45KG - 8 REPS

DIPS

15KG - 8 REPS

10KG - 8 REPS

BW - 7 REPS

BW - 6 REPS

DB FLYS

25KG - 10 REPS

25KG - 8 REPS

CABLE CROSSOVERS

6 PLATES - 12 REPS

6 PLATES - 10 REPS

6 PLATES - 10 REPS

------------------

Tuesday - Back

Trained with a guy prepping for pompey show so great to have someone to beast again muahahahha

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

25KG

30KG

35KG

40KG

45KG

45KG - 10 REPS

CHEST SUPPORTED T-BAR ROWS

40KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 8 REPS

70KG - 8 REPS

70KG -- 60KG -- 50KG -- 8 REPS--4 REPS--4 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

14 PLATES - 10 REPS

15 PLATES - 10 REPS

15 PLATES - 10 REPS

LOW PULLEY ROWS

5 PLATES - 12 REPS

6 PLATES - 12 REPS

6 PLATES - 12 REPS

BENT ROWS

60KG - 12 REPS

100KG - 10 REPS

120KG - 10 REPS

120KG - 10 REPS

MACHINE SHRUGS

STACK + 40KG - 12 REPS

STACK + 60KG - 12 REPS

STACK _ 70KG - 7 REPS

All with 3 second negative hold and 3 second contraction at the top

Great workouts so far this week and looking to blast the delts tonight, they havent been toasted in a few weeks heh heh


----------



## C.Hill

Looking forward to this video of Fridays session!!!


----------



## matt p

Back workout sounds good with the 3 second contractions and on the Neg as well!

Do you think this protocol would work work with most stubborn body parts or do you change the stimulus week to week only i know your trying to bring your back up?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

matt p said:


> Back workout sounds good with the 3 second contractions and on the Neg as well!
> 
> Do you think this protocol would work work with most stubborn body parts or do you change the stimulus week to week only i know your trying to bring your back up?


Hey bud, I add negative holds in as another tool to the whole workout. Like drop sets, super sets, FST-7 etc there is always a way to kick things into touch.

My back was stubborn but now it's growing leaps and bounds which I'm really happy with. Will take some pics next week.

It's been all down to training smarter, not heavier. The majority of my weights are not where they used to be weight wise and that's because I'm using my back to pull, not arms to generate momentum and gravity to take it back down.

I see guys doing bent rows like its a speed challenge and it reminds me of how I was. I don't mock, just smile and know that was me once.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

C.Hill said:


> Looking forward to this video of Fridays session!!!


Won't be happening! Tweaked my lower back Saturday and its just got back to normal. I will be doing leg press instead.

Might do a vid of around the worlds on leg press. Fcking brutal killer!!

You'll know what I mean when you see it ha ha


----------



## C.Hill

Incredible Bulk said:


> Won't be happening! Tweaked my lower back Saturday and its just got back to normal. I will be doing leg press instead.
> 
> Might do a vid of around the worlds on leg press. Fcking brutal killer!!
> 
> You'll know what I mean when you see it ha ha


Shìt news mate.

Around the worlds? Dunno what that is but sounds disgusting lol


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Won't be happening! Tweaked my lower back Saturday and its just got back to normal. I will be doing leg press instead.
> 
> Might do a vid of around the worlds on leg press. Fcking brutal killer!!
> 
> You'll know what I mean when you see it ha ha


Many years since seen that ,nice one!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ARMS:

EZ CURLS

70KG - 6 REPS

70KG - 6 REPS

50KG - 12 REPS

50KG - 12 REPS

CABLE CURLS

4 PLATES - 12 REPS

5 PLATES - 10 REPS

6 PLATES - 8 REPS

5 PLATES - 8 REPS

DB HAMMER CURLS

25KG - 8 REPS

20KG - 10 REPS

STANDING CABLE CURLS (cable xover)

4 PLATES - 15 REPS

5 PLATES - 10 REPS

5 PLATES - 10 REPS

TRI PUSHDOWNS

30-50KG WARM UP

60KG - 10 REPS

55KG - 10 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS

50KG - 9 REPS

DIPS

12

10

8

ROPE PUSHDOWNS

3 PLATES - 12 REPS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS


----------



## biglbs

Out tonight?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs on Friday!

Roped in my new found beasting partners in crime. Leg press was taken, seems leg day is the official day at forest now lol.

Squat racks became available so had some fun first.

Squats

220kg x 4 reps

180kg x 8 reps

140kg x 15 reps

100kg x 15 reps

Minimal rest, blowing out of our hoops I say lol 

Leg press (staggered)

200kg x 30 reps

160kg x 30 reps

160kg x 30 reps

Feet in diagonal opposites, 10 reps, switch, then 10 reps close together.

Lying ham curls

45kg

50kg

55kg x 10 reps

Standing ham curls

3 plates

4 plates

4 plates x 10

Seated calve raises

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

60kg - 40kg - 20kg drop sets, to failure.

(10 reps, 6 reps 15 reps).


----------



## marknorthumbria

Incredible Bulk said:


> Legs on Friday!
> 
> Roped in my new found beasting partners in crime. Leg press was taken, seems leg day is the official day at forest now lol.
> 
> Squat racks became available so had some fun first.
> 
> Squats
> 
> 220kg x 4 reps
> 
> 180kg x 8 reps
> 
> 140kg x 15 reps
> 
> 100kg x 15 reps
> 
> Minimal rest, blowing out of our hoops I say lol
> 
> Leg press (staggered)
> 
> 200kg x 30 reps
> 
> 160kg x 30 reps
> 
> 160kg x 30 reps
> 
> Feet in diagonal opposites, 10 reps, switch, then 10 reps close together.
> 
> Lying ham curls
> 
> 45kg
> 
> 50kg
> 
> 55kg x 10 reps
> 
> Standing ham curls
> 
> 3 plates
> 
> 4 plates
> 
> 4 plates x 10
> 
> Seated calve raises
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 60kg - 40kg - 20kg drop sets, to failure.
> 
> (10 reps, 6 reps 15 reps).


Do you go straight in at 220kg with just stretch and 1 plate warmup?

I increment 1 plate, count up 1 plate at a time to 5 (my range of movement won't be as low as you'rs though I bet!) .... Out of fear that my knees will snap unless I ease in haha.. Love the volume though


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hell no!! You crazy?! 

I don't detail warm ups

60-100-140-180

I do reps around 5-6 then slap on 220kg.

My legs loooooove volume so I can only oblige and try and buy jeans to fit lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hell no!! You crazy?!
> 
> I don't detail warm ups
> 
> 60-100-140-180
> 
> I do reps around 5-6 then slap on 220kg.
> 
> My legs loooooove volume so I can only oblige and try and buy jeans to fit lol


Mate my legs double love volume as does deadlifts.. On both squats and deadlifts I do 1 plate increments to failure on each plate from 3 upwards, then back down to 2 plates to failure.

Then when I get home I can't eat, can't move and can't bend down for 4 more days lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pyramids are evil but damn they rip it out of you!!! I've been doing a lot of pyramiding for a few months now, more on back though.

Less brute force, more finesse


----------



## marknorthumbria

Incredible Bulk said:


> Pyramids are evil but damn they rip it out of you!!! I've been doing a lot of pyramiding for a few months now, more on back though.
> 
> Less brute force, more finesse


I use finesse on the lower weights and when I'm up near my max..brute force !


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Time for an update!!

MON - CHEST

PECK DECK PRE-EXHAUST

INCLINE SMITH

INCLISE ISO PRESS

DIPS

Not feeling it Monday so was a 'meh' session... to be expected, i've been having a few great weeks so one bad one is a given.

TUES - DELTS N TRICEPS

ISO PRESS

60KG - 6 REPS

60KG - 5 REPS

40KG - 8 REPS

40KG - 6 REPS

This machine is heavy as hell so you dont need a lot of weights on the side to push you. Humbling [email protected] of a machine it is lol.

DB LATERALS

15KG - 15 REPS

20KG - 10 REPS

20KG - 8 REPS

15KG - 10 REPS

CABLE LATERALS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

3 PLATES - 10 REPS

3 PLATES - 10 REPS

UPRIGHT ROWS

40KG - FAILURE X 3

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

DIPS

ROPE PUSHDOWNS

Spent the last 30 mins messing around and having a laugh in the gym with a guy who trains in BJJ so we had a few in stitches as i was remembering how to escape rear chokes, then finding out how my added size makes it fooking impossible to do half the chokes i used to pull off in lightening speed when i was 80kg ha ha.

WED - BACK

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS - 25-45KG (5KG STEPS, 10 REPS EACH)

ISO PULLDOWNS

40KG

50KG

60KG - 10 REPS (THEN DOUBLE DROP SET)

CHEST SUPPORTED T-BARS

40KG

60KG

70KG - 10 REPS (THEN DOUBLE DROP SET)

LOW PULLEY ROWS (PULLING HIGH, THEN SQUEEZING LOW)

8 PLATES - 10 REPS

8 PLATES - 10 REPS

7 PLATES - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

BB SHRUGS

100KG - 15

140KG - 12

180KG - 10 --> 140KG - 8 ---> 100KG - 20 REPS

Great session, teamed up with my new motley crew of training partners. One is dieting for portsmouth show and the other has been convinced (by me lol) to compete again this year when i start prep in mid may.....for the leicester show 

I've been enjoying my workouts with them both and the banter is free flowing so really feeling happy with my training.

Tonight is arms..yes trained triceps tuesday but was a bit 'meh' and hell...these guns wont grow with neglect!!

Busy weekend planned but thats the way i love it, 4 day weekend ha ha ha!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheeky back pic, 113kg, no muffin top for once in an offseason!!!

Back slowly coming together


----------



## small for now

Look at tgem feckin traps!

Looking huge mate


----------



## RACK

Your bottoms have a pocket on both bum cheeks! All mine only have one on the right bum cheek......... WELL JEL!

Oh, not looking bad either pal


----------



## JANIKvonD

looking ace mate, u find your holding condition better on the front than the back?


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> View attachment 115529
> 
> 
> cheeky back pic, 113kg, no muffin top for once in an offseason!!!
> 
> Back slowly coming together


Where you gone?


----------



## Sharpy76

Found ya!

Been a while but i'm back now.

Hope all is well?

Looks like it been a while since you last updated...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Time for an update!

Well the phrase spanner in the works comes to mind, after a very productive offseason so far all things that go up must come down.

In 2010 i had two hernia repairs on my abs and the procedure for my 2nd op led to a 3rd hernia...ironic huh... its called an incisional hernia.

I saw the surgeon twice after the op and he refused it was a hernia, tried drawing 'trapped blood' out of it with a 20ml syringe (cringe) and even cutting me back open to trim 'scar tissue'.

It was noticeable last year on prep but i could push it back in, this year however i cant as its grown and refuses to go back in.

Its now the size of a £2 coin and growing so its time to get it zipped and patched up.

I could carry on and see it grow larger risking intestinal strangulation (fatal potentially) or say that a plasitc trophy is just not worth the risk.

I get a dull ache in the area if i sit too long in my car or do any bent over exercise like rows.

Waiting the consultation from the hospital now as i'm no longer BUPA insured, joys of losing my last job as that was a great perk.

I'm gutted, moritifed...you name it... i was 113.5kg with abs and H was looking forward to seeing me prep this year as was I.

I showed H the hernia and he said right away "thats you out of the brits"...

I've kept my head low as to be honest when your crocked you hate reading about everyone who is fit and fantastic lol.

I've been working out still but lighter, no leg training and always wearing a belt.

Ive been told i can have the surgery and still do a late qualifier by some but TBH, thats why i am looking at my 3RD HERNIA REPAIR lol.

First repair i only took 6 weeks off...bang

second repair i only took 8-10 weeks off...bang

I'm intending to rest up, enjoy a summer for once as for the last 3 years i have been dieting and competing. My body can also do will a well earned rest from everything so i will be the incredible shrinking man until i'm ready to hit the gym hard again.

MuscleXcess have been great and very understanding about it all, H said he will be supporting me through this all and will push his size 12 south african boot up my ass when its time to train properly again 

I will pop in from time to time letting you know how thing improve or when there is something to say but for now, i need a break from bodybuilding. Its been my pure focus since 2007.


----------



## animal adam

Sorry to hear this mate. Hope everything gos well with the op and you can start training again.

You have always been a huge inspiration to me and really enjoyed reading your log.

Just promise you will come back bigger, stronger with freaker legs!!!!! Lol


----------



## defdaz

Sensible decision mate, all the best with the surgery and enjoy your summer. The stage will always be there Aaron.


----------



## Sharpy76

That suck's Aaron

Enjoy the time off and make the most of it i say!

You'll bounce back and you'll bigger, badder and stronger before you know it.

Chin up fella


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys

lowered my carbs and will at least rock out with my abs out (plus alien embryo lol).

Mens health looks it is


----------



## JANIKvonD

Shytemare mate  all the best with the op & have a great summer!


----------



## Tinkerbella

Ahh Aaron I know that news is sucking big bananas for you, but you've been advised well and made yet another good decision :tt2:

Keep us up dated on the alien repair (it needs a name, just going to throw Boris out there) and I'm pretty sure everyone will agree with me, knowing what you're like the comeback is going to be amazieballs, without a doubt!

See you on the flip side amigo


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcuking gutted for you mate. Shocking news but health comes first. Glad you made the right decision to stop and get it sorted.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Wee update. Still no date for consult.

Hernia is giving me jib at the moment and worrying about it becoming "pinched" or strangulated.

When I'm back off hols I will probably throw myself into the A&E as NHS is a slow machine otherwise.

Trained chest Monday and back Wednesday. Officially writing off back workouts as Thursday I had a dull ache in the hernia area.

Shrinking but will gain back in no time.


----------



## Suprakill4

Incredible Bulk said:


> Wee update. Still no date for consult.
> 
> Hernia is giving me jib at the moment and worrying about it becoming "pinched" or strangulated.
> 
> When I'm back off hols I will probably throw myself into the A&E as NHS is a slow machine otherwise.
> 
> Trained chest Monday and back Wednesday. Officially writing off back workouts as Thursday I had a dull ache in the hernia area.
> 
> Shrinking but will gain back in no time.


This is awful to read when you was progressing so well mate. I desperately hope it's sorted ASAP for you!! Hope your well apart from that.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Sorry to hear kiddo, but the rest might do you good in the long run you never know, and I'm sure you'll be back and even better than before


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers supra, sucks but cest la vie. It's giving me time to put things in perspective. For instance, my job is sending me on a works course for a week and I didn't freak out as I'm away from a gym, dieting and don't they know I am 15 weeks out?!!!! Hahha.

I'm off on holiday next week too, booked last minute but allowing me to rest up.

Zara!!! Great to see you in here. It's been so long since we last met at Pompey, 2007 I think!!

All things happen for a reason and you're right, it's for the best maybe as my mental side needed a break after 4-5 years of "eat train eat sleep" haha

Hope you're well


----------



## Suprakill4

Well get really rested mate. Fast recovery once its sorted.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Incredible Bulk said:


> Zara!!! Great to see you in here. It's been so long since we last met at Pompey, 2007 I think!!
> 
> All things happen for a reason and you're right, it's for the best maybe as my mental side needed a break after 4-5 years of "eat train eat sleep" haha
> 
> Hope you're well


Was it 2007? I thought it was 2009? I'm a bit rubbish at tracking back though, you may be right. I've been telling people my dog is 6 going on 7 for god knows how long. My best mate pointed out today he's only 5 lmao! T'was defo Pompey though. I was dieting and forgot to bring my water from the car in my food bag and you gave me yours. What a gent! 

You will definitely benefit from a break am sure of it. The cortisol factor alone.... Non stop training and diet is exhausting for the body. A wee break is a good thing now and again! Mentally too as you say.... That's a long time to go and never just kick up your heels, chill out and not have to restrict yourself and push your body every day


----------



## marknorthumbria

Hope u hve a fast recovery ! Booking a holiday last minute to force the week of pure recovery is an absolutely ace idea


----------

